# Costa Rica Garden Show!



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 21, 2012)

been meaning to put this up for a while...just been busy. anyway, here's some pics from a property i own in costa rica. i bought it 3 years ago and it was a complete swamp. all dirt and garbage that had been neglected for years. right now i use it as my office/machine yard/etc... mostly i keep my heavy machinery there in a few warehouse we built on the property. it also has a 2000sq.ft. house and a 400sq.ft. guest house. the entire property is 1.2acres. plan is to tear down the house sometime in the future and build new. all the plants you see were put in by me over the last 3 years; except the large fruit trees. i'm not sure about all of the plants so pardon my lack of knowledge. if you guys know anything then let me know what it is. thanks.

mangos. they came in a few weeks ago. we still have a few left in the tree after picking the others. still gotta make 1 more trip up to get the rest. got about 40 milk crates worth so far. we give a lot a way, freeze some, and sell the rest to the local vegetable stand for store credit. i have 1 tree on the property that fruits once a year.


these are a costa rican fruit that they call "juplones" i still don't know what the english word is for them. this tree fruits twice a year. they are the size of an avocado and are a cross between an apple and a mango in my opinion. these will be ready to start picking in a week or so. we usually get about 15-20 milk crates. 
  

i have a few papaya trees. they are just starting to fruit. they fruit once a year.


bananas, plantains, and the little short bananas. these are flowering all year round.
  

guanabana. i have two trees that fruit year round. they are white and sweet on the inside. they get really big; the size of small watermelons. we use them to make smoothies and ice cream.


these are called "gnoni's" in spanish. i have no clue what they are. i have 1 plant on the property. they are filled with seeds on the inside. the locals (those who are brave enough) make a fermented tea out of them. no one sells them and you can't find them bottled anywhere. the tea is supposed to be amazing for you. it helps with stomach and intestine problems. i'm not touching them...lol. they are the nastiest smelling fruit i've ever seen. the dogs love them though and it seems to make the poop like crazy. the vet says they are really good for them so i just let the tree do it's thing. they flower nonstop all year round.


i have 2 avocado trees that fruit once a year. one is the longer skinny ones and the other is the shorter round kind.


grapefruit, limes, oranges, water apples, etc...
  

coconuts


i also have several herbs. here's a pic of my wild oregano. also have tyme, basil, and a few others.



i have a few more plants and trees that don't have any fruit on them right now. starfruit, passion fruit, cas, mamon chinos, etc...

some flowers and cactus

  

  

the property and my gardeners... 
  



hope you guys enjoy. i'll post some more pics as stuff comes into season.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jun 21, 2012)

Pretty cool shit man..


----------



## bestbuds09 (Jun 21, 2012)

wow man thats my dream backyard. it looks very peaceful my man. but no mj girls around?

im subd.


----------



## cindysid (Jun 21, 2012)

Very beautiful! I spend a lot of time in Puerto Viejo. I love the Caribbean side!


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 21, 2012)

thanks for stopping by guys. glad you enjoy. 

hey cindy, i spend most of my time on the pacific side. playa hermosa (los suenos), manuel antonio, and golfito are my spots. 

sorry bestbuds, pretty much impossible to grow outdoors here in the central/southern pacific zone of costa rica. too humid and too many bugs. the things that come crawling out the jungle are CRAZY. you could spray them with azamax, neem oil, whatever you like and they will just laugh at you. haha. i;ve tried a few outdoor grows and always gotten bud rot, mild, mildew, etc... some guys do outdoor up in the mountains or up north in guanacaste where it's less humid. i don't know how though. here's a few indoor pics though.

these are 6 girls i have in veg right now. they'll be going into flower in the next few days when i finish up a crop i have right now. i'm doing some work and upgrades to the tents and getting ready for a new 3hp self contained chiller so i pull them out during the day sometimes while i'm working on the spaces.
View attachment 2222228 View attachment 2222229


just put these girls into flower a few weeks ago. these pics are day 10 i think.
  

 




these are the girls i'm finishing up right now. day 55 in these pics.
View attachment 2222235


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jun 21, 2012)

Did you buy your nutes @ Victory ?? Heard they have 1 shelf full of nutes...


----------



## DSB65 (Jun 21, 2012)

nice pics bro...hows the fishing...


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 21, 2012)

BeaverHuntr said:


> Did you buy your nutes @ Victory ?? Heard they have 1 shelf full of nutes...


lol...i only buy nutes and equipment from guys who actually know what they are talking about. 

i have to ship EVERYTHING down so when i do orders it's usually a few pallets of stuff. there are no hydro stores here in costa rica so i have a few buddies that always jump in anytime i order stuff. i'm able to get it through a distributor cause of the size of the orders and the fact that it's being shipped out of the country. plus i have another op that is much bigger so i usually place 2-3 orders a year.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 21, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> nice pics bro...hows the fishing...


got a tournament next week in carolina. fishing has been slow here in costa rica though. the season is over. when the rains start in the mountains it pushes too much fresh water into the ocean. fish move way offshore. longliners are like 150-250 miles out right now.


----------



## chicanoindo (Jun 21, 2012)

nice garden, just wondering were in the carolinas you fish i live out here in north carolina and never catch sht


----------



## Ringsixty (Jun 21, 2012)

nice......


----------



## VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO (Jun 21, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> lol...i only buy nutes and equipment from guys who actually know what they are talking about.
> 
> i have to ship EVERYTHING down so when i do orders it's usually a few pallets of stuff. there are no hydro stores here in costa rica so i have a few buddies that always jump in anytime i order stuff. i'm able to get it through a distributor cause of the size of the orders and the fact that it's being shipped out of the country. plus i have another op that is much bigger so i usually place 2-3 orders a year.


wow, I was gonna leave your thread alone, but now that you invited me, you should be getting alot of calls from pervs, I posted your phone # up and told them you were giving free Handies.


----------



## VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO (Jun 21, 2012)

You people shouldn't blow up his ego, this thread is simply a way for him to try and show how cool he is NOT.

I mean seriously, What kind of cyco calls my store from costa rica and pretends to be a customer? Serious mental issues


----------



## VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO (Jun 21, 2012)

this was his house the other day, doesn't look anything like this place, this dude don't even know what strain he's growing


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 21, 2012)

VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO said:


> this was his house the other day, doesn't look anything like this place, this dude don't even know what strain he's growing


guess you don't read very well. you might wanna read the first few lines of the first post. lmao. you're pathetic. even you're arguments don't make sense anymore. are you that upset that we found out you were a fraud after you flamed so many people? what did you expect dude? you can't be that big an ass and not expect someone to call you out on it eventually. you need to go talk to some of the more experienced trolls and get some pointer cause you're not very good at this.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 22, 2012)

it sounds like your jealous shit I am the tropics are badass yo scoob how much is land down there I'd probally need a spot in the mountains grow some sick sativas nevilles haze and dr. grinspoon for sure shit takes too long indoors


----------



## chrishydro (Jun 22, 2012)

Scooby, take of pic of your hand giving him the middle finger out there by the pool and post that, should shut everyone up if your there for sure. I believe ya.


----------



## VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey phil How's your development company? You must be so busy with your one page website, and you want to dis my site. 
Someone with your money and properties must be so busy you couldn't possibly post 1400 times in 1 month. 
I think your parents sent you to costa rica because you couldn't hang in the U.S.A,


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jun 22, 2012)

VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO said:


> You people shouldn't blow up his ego, this thread is simply a way for him to try and show how cool he is NOT.
> 
> I mean seriously, What kind of cyco calls my store from costa rica and pretends to be a customer? Serious mental issues


Actually it's kind of funny he went to that extreme. No one trolls better than him. He even paid for a long distance phone call just to bust your balls, thats some dedicated trolling!


----------



## VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO (Jun 22, 2012)

BeaverHuntr said:


> Actually it's kind of funny he went to that extreme. No one trolls better than him. He even paid for a long distance phone call just to bust your balls, thats some dedicated trolling!


 I would actually call that phsycotic. I trolled him so hard he had to call me. i trolled him so hard, The admin has asked me to stop. So I will let phil now post all the same crap and i won't respond. i have bigger plans. TEEHEE

P/S, I think i trolled you to the point of being Butthurt


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 22, 2012)

chicanoindo said:


> nice garden, just wondering were in the carolinas you fish i live out here in north carolina and never catch sht


hey chicanoido, sorry i missed your question. we fish 2 tournaments out of the carolinas every summer. one out of georgetown s.c., another in manteo n.c. i also fish out of wanchese n.c. with some friends every year.

what kind of fishing do you do? sportfishing/billfishing, bottom fishing, inshore? i'm strictly offshore sportfishing/billfishing.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 22, 2012)

BeaverHuntr said:


> Actually it's kind of funny he went to that extreme. No one trolls better than him. He even paid for a long distance phone call just to bust your balls, thats some dedicated trolling!


my daddy always said if you are gonna do something...do it well.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jun 22, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> my daddy always said if you are gonna do something...do it well.


I guess the jerky boys and Howard Stern show are all psychotic for phony phone calls..lol


----------



## TexRx (Jun 22, 2012)

Well, this thread is derailed! I don't even know which side to take! LOL! 

I'm sure the tropics are a cool place to grow tropical fruits!


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 22, 2012)

TexRx said:


> Well, this thread is derailed! I don't even know which side to take! LOL!
> 
> I'm sure the tropics are a cool place to grow tropical fruits!


thanks for stopping by TexRx. gonna try and get this thread back on track. you know how the forums go though...always someone who just takes it all to seriously.

there is a gardening saying in costa rica that translates something like...cut anything at 45 degrees and stick it in the ground and it will grow. i use to think it was BS but it's pretty much true. down here you take a cutting of any tree of flower and stick it in the ground and it will grow. people use branches here as fence posts on larger properties and after a few years those branches are all trees themselves. people always ask property owners for cuts off their trees or flowers for their own gardens. it's pretty cool. i got 2 of those flowers on the pics by asking people for cuts from their gardens.


----------



## TexRx (Jun 22, 2012)

^^^ Sharing cuttings so plants can be shared for free is a wonderful thing! It must be cool to live in an area where someone will give you a tree or flower cutting just cuz you like it!


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 22, 2012)

TexRx said:


> ^^^ Sharing cuttings so plants can be shared for free is a wonderful thing! It must be cool to live in an area where someone will give you a tree cutting just cuz you like it!


yea, it's one of the reasons i spend most of my time there. in general, people are just so friendly and there really is a conservationalist attitude. it's probably one of the greenest countries on the planet. everyone recycles everything. 25% of the country is protected forest a wildlife preserve and that's only getting bigger as the government reclaims land. you'd be amazed how friendly someone is when you knock on their door asking about their garden. they will all invite you in, offer you something to drink and gladly let you take cuts of anything you want. really is a very peaceful place.

don't get me wrong...it has some drawbacks but you learn to deal with them. it might now be for everyone but for me it works.


----------



## TexRx (Jun 22, 2012)

^^^ Every place has its drawbacks! There's not much Medical Marijuana friendliness here in Texas and I have to pay high prices for dank while cheap, compressed mexican 'corn' covers the state(since we are so close to mexico).....BUT, we are economically shielded here and I am better off economically while some states are struggling with inflation!!

We do have some cool gardening here! I landscape my own property and Texas has some interesting native plants to xeriscape with! Xeriscaping means all the plants I choose are drought and heat tolerant and will survive after the first 2 ys on rainwater alone!


----------



## polyarcturus (Jun 22, 2012)

what up scoob i see the haters are here already dont let it bother you, lol he thinks he got your number, lol, he must be on dope, plenty of ways to make a phone calll without using your own #. hay victory im somewhere, not in CA but i can calll you from a CA # if you like....


anyways back to the thread, i hope you making normal ice cream with the fruits and not Jamaican ice-cream(rancid shit if you dont know what im talking about look it it up... made me vomit) 
all in all plants are looking awesome, keep it up!


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 22, 2012)

TexRx said:


> ^^^ Every place has its drawbacks! There's not much Medical Marijuana friendliness here in Texas and I have to pay high prices for dank while cheap, compressed mexican 'corn' covers the state(since we are so close to mexico).....BUT, we are economically shielded here and I am better off economically while some states are struggling with inflation!!
> 
> We do have some cool gardening here! I landscape my own property and Texas has some interesting native plants to xeriscape with! Xeriscaping means all the plants I choose are drought and heat tolerant and will survive after the first 2 ys on rainwater alone!


haha, that's cool. i never knew that they bred plants like that. i guess it's the same down here too. just the other end of the spectrum. almost all plants and gardens are local species anyway but you need to find plants that can survive a lot of water. at least where i am. up north it's a much drier climate so they have totally different species of plants. 

cool stuff bro.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 22, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> what up scoob i see the haters are here already dont let it bother you, lol he thinks he got your number, lol, he must be on dope, plenty of ways to make a phone calll without using your own #. hay victory im somewhere, not in CA but i can calll you from a CA # if you like....
> 
> anyways back to the thread, i hope you making normal ice cream with the fruits and not Jamaican ice-cream(rancid shit if you dont know what im talking about look it it up... made me vomit)
> all in all plants are looking awesome, keep it up!


i've been to jamaica a lot and their ice cream is some funky shit. most of it's made with alcohol. they also like putting lime juice in their ice cream. crazy. you ever try jamaican "bami" bread. i think i'm spelling it right. that stuff is delicious. 

we make traditional ice creams. we use a lot of the fruits from the gardens and the coconuts too. i got one of those cuisinart ice cream makers a few years back as a gift. love the thing.

see ya around poly.


----------



## VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO (Jun 22, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> what up scoob i see the haters are here already dont let it bother you, lol he thinks he got your number, lol, he must be on dope, plenty of ways to make a phone calll without using your own #. hay victory im somewhere, not in CA but i can calll you from a CA # if you like....
> 
> 
> anyways back to the thread, i hope you making normal ice cream with the fruits and not Jamaican ice-cream(rancid shit if you dont know what im talking about look it it up... made me vomit)
> all in all plants are looking awesome, keep it up!


 He isn't smart enough to use another # or a fake Name, His first account phillipchristian is his real name, I found his one page website, his linkedin profile and i have his phone #. The admin asked me not to threaten posting it anymore, so i'm gonna have some fun with my new found info.
Scooby sure does have some suckers that believe all his lies and you always seem to be right there to fall for it. one born every minute, have a nice day. TEEHEE!!!


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 22, 2012)

all my lies...that's why i used my real name?  i guess all the pics of me are actually someone else too..right? 

talk about being butthurt.


----------



## FR33MASON (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks for posting those pics Scooby. My grandmother was born in Puerto Limon. I have relatives all over the place there and those pics bring me back to all the times I have visited there. Your girls are looking great by the way.


----------



## VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO (Jun 22, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> all my lies...that's why i used my real name?  i guess all the pics of me are actually someone else too..right?
> 
> talk about being butthurt.


 I think you just finally figured out how stupid it was to use your real name and that's why you changed it. and that's your parents place. they sent you as far away as possible huh?


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 22, 2012)

VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO said:


> I think you just finally figured out how stupid it was to use your real name and that's why you changed it. and that's your parents place. they sent you as far away as possible huh?


just saying....


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 22, 2012)

FR33MASON said:


> Thanks for posting those pics Scooby. My grandmother was born in Puerto Limon. I have relatives all over the place there and those pics bring me back to all the times I have visited there. Your girls are looking great by the way.


hey free, thanks for stopping by. any plans to visit in the future? i've been over to Limon a few times. i prefer the pacific side of the country though. spend most of my time in between Playa Herradura, Manuel Antonio, and Golfito. also have some property up in the mountains around San Isidro.

girls do look good. thanks for the comments.


----------



## Kronika (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow.. very nice pics. I'm really digging the relaxing, low-stress atmosphere you've got going on down there. Plus, I'm guessing you can get amazing coffee beans for cheap in that area?


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 22, 2012)

Kronika said:


> Wow.. very nice pics. I'm really digging the relaxing, low-stress atmosphere you've got going on down there. Plus, I'm guessing you can get amazing coffee beans for cheap in that area?


hey kronika, thanks for stopping by. that's funny...most people don't know that costa rica produces what many consider the best coffee in the world. costa ricans were the ones that gave colombians the beans and taught them how to grow it. there are some great local brands down here. most of the real high esnd stuff is exported though. you can still get it if you visit the farms. all the old school family farms always have gift shops and tours for people. even the cheap coffee sold in the grocery stores is better than most anything you can find in the U.S. i can't tell you how much coffee i send to friends and family. lol. the crazy thing is i've never had a cup of coffee in my life. don't know why. never liked the taste of it. i love the smell though...especially fresh ground coffee. weird...haha. i like the smell of gas too but i'm not gonna drink it either.


----------



## bestbuds09 (Jun 22, 2012)

VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO said:


> He isn't smart enough to use another # or a fake Name, His first account phillipchristian is his real name, I found his one page website, his linkedin profile and i have his phone #. The admin asked me not to threaten posting it anymore, so i'm gonna have some fun with my new found info.
> Scooby sure does have some suckers that believe all his lies and you always seem to be right there to fall for it. one born every minute, have a nice day. TEEHEE!!!


?
whether hes telling the truth or not i will stick around, why? you ask. simply put because who knows wheter or not people are posting the truth or not. he hasnt done shit to me and neither have you victorygarden so therefore i dont judge no one. the way i look at it "fuck it" theres no need to get mad at anyone or hate anyone for that matter and specially when it comes to the internet.

im still subd. i really love the pics scooby. and im glad the "girls" came out for a shoot.... keep em coming scoob...........


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 22, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> the crazy thing is i've never had a cup of coffee in my life. don't know why. never liked the taste of it. i love the smell though...especially fresh ground coffee. weird...haha. i like the smell of gas too but i'm not gonna drink it either.


add these 2 products to your coffee and you'll be craving to drink coffee every morning, lol


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jun 22, 2012)

How are the Costa Rican honey's??? I bet you are their version of Bill Gates!!!


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 22, 2012)

bestbuds09 said:


> ?
> whether hes telling the truth or not i will stick around, why? you ask. simply put because who knows wheter or not people are posting the truth or not. he hasnt done shit to me and neither have you victorygarden so therefore i dont judge no one. the way i look at it "fuck it" theres no need to get mad at anyone or hate anyone for that matter and specially when it comes to the internet.
> 
> im still subd. i really love the pics scooby. and im glad the "girls" came out for a shoot.... keep em coming scoob...........


thanks bestbuds...appreciate it. i'll keep the pics rolling in. papaya's will be getting big in the next feww weeks. also, the avocados will start popping out in a month or so.



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> add these 2 products to your coffee and you'll be craving to drink coffee every morning, lol


lol doc, i think that would be considered sacreligious here in costa rica.  my buddy is always telling me to add baileys or amaretto to the coffee for a spike! lol



BeaverHuntr said:


> How are the Costa Rican honey's??? I bet you are their version of Bill Gates!!!


that's a whole other thread my friend.  beautiful women and there's something about american men that drives them crazy...


----------



## boneheadbob (Jun 22, 2012)

I was not going to take sides untill numbnuts posted his wang and his SO.
That was disguisting. You have to be a perv to post that


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 22, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> lol doc, i think that would be considered sacreligious here in costa rica.  my buddy is always telling me to add baileys or amaretto to the coffee for a spike! lol


hahahaha. I guess it would be considered sacrilegious there. lol


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Jun 22, 2012)

Amazing garden bro. Regardless if that is your house or your parents, you still get the luxury of being there  lol I love when people hate...makes me feel like I'm doing a lot of right things lol


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 22, 2012)

Bird Gymnastics said:


> Amazing garden bro. Regardless if that is your house or your parents, you still get the luxury of being there  lol I love when people hate...makes me feel like I'm doing a lot of right things lol


lmao...thanks for stopping by bird. i can guarantee you it's not my parents house... 

i agree to...i love it when people hate. jealousy is the highest form of flattery.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 22, 2012)

Que bien !! Tu jardin es fantastico !! 

Wow !! It looks great. I've always wanted to go diving all around Central/South America. Went Asia instead. 

Love the garden pics, I thought I'd see a peacock at one stage or some wild parrots!!! I've got a nice roof garden terrace in the city, some say it's the best terrace they know, but this makes it look a window box, regardless of its 100 sq m size.

We can only grow small trees like cherry or I saw a kiwi the other day but really they need to go in the ground - of which no-one has in the centre. The MJ outdoor looks good too. What are u using for bug protection? Is it an uphill battle with the bugs? 

I once heard a saying about others negativity and being in/around it. You either become a product of that environment, turn it into a positive or get the fuck out !!

Please keep up the pics as the garden grows.

Buena Suerte


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 22, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Que bien !! Tu jardin es fantastico !!
> 
> Wow !! It looks great. I've always wanted to go diving all around Central/South America. Went Asia instead.
> 
> ...


thanks for stopping by and the kind words. 

that isn't an outdoor grow. i just had to take the plants out a few times in the last couple days. doing some work on the tents to get ready for a new chiller and some upgrades.


----------



## atidd11 (Jun 23, 2012)

Aye scooby i lived in puerto rico for 3 years and it looks pretty similar. Those guanabana grew in my back yard and a mango tree in the front. Have u ever heard of genepas geh-neh-pas? They r small like cumquats and they r small they didnt sell them either u just found them


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 24, 2012)

atidd11 said:


> Aye scooby i lived in puerto rico for 3 years and it looks pretty similar. Those guanabana grew in my back yard and a mango tree in the front. Have u ever heard of genepas geh-neh-pas? They r small like cumquats and they r small they didnt sell them either u just found them


hey atidd, i've had genepas a few times. they grow wild down here and people sell them too. more in the southern pacific zone though. in costa rica they are called mamones. i have a few mamon chino trees on my properties. they are the same species but a slightly different fruit. much more popular down here.


----------



## atidd11 (Jun 24, 2012)

Those things are bad ass looking and yeah thats how the genepas are like u break the shell and they have the yellowish fruit inside shit was sooo good. Man i miss those days it was when i was a kid living on the naval base with my fam i just ran around all day with my siblings catching iguanas eatin random fruit and chillin at the beach all day!! Miss that shit


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 24, 2012)

atidd11 said:


> Those things are bad ass looking and yeah thats how the genepas are like u break the shell and they have the yellowish fruit inside shit was sooo good. Man i miss those days it was when i was a kid living on the naval base with my fam i just ran around all day with my siblings catching iguanas eatin random fruit and chillin at the beach all day!! Miss that shit


hell yea atidd, mamon chinos are crazy popular down here. they flower twice a year and when they are in season people just stand everywhere on the side of the road selling 2lb bags of them for $1. the mamon (genepas) are green though, right? they have a smooth skin? i think we're talking about the same thing. 

the fruit here is one of my favorite things. how it just grows wild and organic everywhere. just go pick something off a tree and eat it!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 24, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> hey atidd, i've had genepas a few times. they grow wild down here and people sell them too. more in the southern pacific zone though. in costa rica they are called mamones. i have a few mamon chino trees on my properties. they are the same species but a slightly different fruit. much more popular down here.
> 
> View attachment 2226039


that looks just like lychee but with" hair" on the outer skin


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 24, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> that looks just like lychee but with" hair" on the outer skin


yea, they pretty much do look the same. lychees have a dark seed in the middle though. these have a white seed in the middle. they do taste the same though. they could be related.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 24, 2012)

In Asia it's called Rambutan, just like a lychee. They have them here in the World famous La Boqueria market. I really like them but I hate Durian fruit.


----------



## atidd11 (Jun 24, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> hell yea atidd, mamon chinos are crazy popular down here. they flower twice a year and when they are in season people just stand everywhere on the side of the road selling 2lb bags of them for $1. the mamon (genepas) are green though, right? they have a smooth skin? i think we're talking about the same thing.
> 
> the fruit here is one of my favorite things. how it just grows wild and organic everywhere. just go pick something off a tree and eat it!


Yeah they r green and smooth. The guanabana i remember tho were smaller than yours that thing is huge!! I wish so bad i cud get a cutting from that plant wht about some seeds!!


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 24, 2012)

atidd11 said:


> Yeah they r green and smooth. The guanabana i remember tho were smaller than yours that thing is huge!! I wish so bad i cud get a cutting from that plant wht about some seeds!!


are you thinking or a guayaba maybe? they are green, no hairs, and much smaller. also pink on the inside.

guanabana


guayaba


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 24, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> are you thinking or a guayaba maybe? they are green, no hairs, and much smaller. also pink on the inside.
> 
> guanabana
> View attachment 2226159
> ...


No, but thanks for the lesson in fruit and veggies. I t is the same fruit but just has a different name. Take a look darling : http://www.google.es/search?tbm=isch&hl=es&source=hp&biw=1280&bih=673&q=rambutan&gbv=2&oq=rambutan&aq=f&aqi=g10&aql=&gs_l=img.3..0l10.522.4447.0.4968.12.9.2.1.1.0.281.865.8j0j1.9.0...0.0.8tA4qpq4aCM


----------



## atidd11 (Jun 24, 2012)

Def guanabana. Idk it was many years ago i jus remember them being smaller more compact and maybe a little more spikey. Maybe im thinkin of an immature one idk


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 24, 2012)

My favourite fruit for many years now is Alfonso (honey) mango, which originate from Pakistan and are only in Season in May each year. I can eat them by the box.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 24, 2012)

yea, we get 3-4 different kinds grown here. i love them all. i can eat mangos for days. lol. the two kinds you see the most are a small green one and the larger pinkish ones. i don't know their names but the little ones tend to be sweeter.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 24, 2012)

This fruit is evil. Some hotels in Asia don't permit it as it stinks so bad. Some say it's like custard apple, more like sludgy egg. This is my least favourite fruit - Durian.









This is Rambutan:


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 24, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> yea, we get 3-4 different kinds sown here. i love them all. I can eat mangos for days. lol. the two kinds you see the most are a small green one and the larger pinkish ones. i don't know their names but the little ones tend to be sweeter.


They grow on trees, u must mean grown, not sown. If it wasn't for carbs I could just eat fruit all day (but there's not enough in it) In Spain we grow a lot of figs, almonds, weed and wine.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 24, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> They grow on trees, u must mean grown, not sown. If it wasn't for carbs I could just eat fruit all day (but there's not enough in it) In Spain we grow a lot of figs, almonds and weed.


yea, that was my bad...typo. i have a few mango pics from my yard on the first post.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 24, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> This fruit is evil. Some hotels in Asia don't permit it as it stinks so bad. Some say it's like custard apple, more like sludgy egg. This is my least favourite fruit - Durian.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i've never seen that first one before. looks kinda like a guanabana on the outside but not totally. and the inside is different. the rambutan is called a mamon chino here in Costa Rica.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 24, 2012)

Must originate from China then. I remember being in a supermarket years ago at home in London and the cashier didn't know what fruit I had so she had to look at a picture card - it was only a kiwi !!!!!!! She was quite old and I doubt she'd ever left the country.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 24, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Must originate from China then. I remember being in a supermarket years ago at home in London and the cashier didn't know what fruit I had so she had to look at a picture card - it was only a kiwi !!!!!!! She was quite old and I doubt she'd ever left the country.


good call on the china thing. didn't think of that. there are mamon and mamon chino. the mamon chino is a lot more popular. lots of chinese here as well. the trees and fruit have been here forever though. i'll have to see if they are native. time for a little research. lol.


----------



## FR33MASON (Jun 24, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> i've never seen that first one before. looks kinda like a guanabana on the outside but not totally. and the inside is different. the rambutan is called a mamon chino here in Costa Rica.


I know guanabana is soursop in Jamaica.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 24, 2012)

couple harvest pics. got 1 plant trimmed up. 3 more to go. gonna be well over 1gpw on this one. trimmed up the smallest plant first and looks like 5+ zips to me. 

View attachment 2227051 View attachment 2227050

View attachment 2227049 View attachment 2227048


----------



## polyarcturus (Jun 25, 2012)

looks delicious! much more apetising than the fruit.


----------



## TogTokes (Jun 25, 2012)

I won't take any sides here.. But i wanna see Pics with your hand flipping the bird to this guy.
(On that property) or by that Pool.

Or it didn't happen haha!


----------



## polyarcturus (Jun 25, 2012)

TogTokes said:


> I won't take any sides here.. But i wanna see Pics with your hand flipping the bird to this guy.
> (On that property) or by that Pool.
> 
> Or it didn't happen haha!


wtf are you talking about?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 25, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> couple harvest pics. got 1 plant trimmed up. 3 more to go. gonna be well over 1gpw on this one. trimmed up the smallest plant first and looks like 5+ zips to me.
> 
> View attachment 2227051 View attachment 2227050
> 
> View attachment 2227049 View attachment 2227048



Nice bit of harvest !!! Very good manicuring too !!


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jun 25, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> couple harvest pics. got 1 plant trimmed up. 3 more to go. gonna be well over 1gpw on this one. trimmed up the smallest plant first and looks like 5+ zips to me.
> 
> View attachment 2227051 View attachment 2227050
> 
> View attachment 2227049 View attachment 2227048


Dam your good. Dont listen to the haters.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 25, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> looks delicious! much more apetising than the fruit.


thanks poly. still got a little fine trimming to do. working on the other 3 plants right now.



lahadaextranjera said:


> Nice bit of harvest !!! Very good manicuring too !!


thanks lahada. i'm a bit of a perfectionist. guess that comes in handy when you are trimming. 



Stillbuzzin said:


> Dam your good. Dont listen to the haters.


thanks buzzin. i appreciate it. i never listen to the haters. i just like messing with them sometimes. 



kellypinto said:


> Really good looking your garden..it's awsome


thanks for stopping by kelly. appreciate it. stay tuned.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 25, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Nice bit of harvest !!! Very good manicuring too !!


I was gonna say the same. beautiful trim job. nice and tight. I ain't trying to smoke leaves, all buds is what I like to see


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 25, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I was gonna say the same. beautiful trim job. nice and tight. I ain't trying to smoke leaves, all buds is what I like to see


thanks bro. still got some fine trimming to do after they dry out a little more. buds are super dense though. should be a nice harvest from 1 plant. being lazy today. still got 2 and a half left to do. lol.


----------



## FR33MASON (Jun 25, 2012)

Wow, Nice weather, nice land, nice buds, and when you get the munchies, you have all kinds of healthy snacks hanging all around your properties...maybe you might have to fight a howler or two for a banana but that just makes things fun.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 25, 2012)

FR33MASON said:


> Wow, Nice weather, nice land, nice buds, and when you get the munchies, you have all kinds of healthy snacks hanging all around your properties...maybe you might have to fight a howler or two for a banana but that just makes things fun.


what up free? how's it going? thanks for stopping by. howlers...that's too funny. they are noisy fuckers but they tend to stay further out of the populated areas. i get them up here by the house a few times a year. man can they make some noise. lol.

the ones you gotta worry about are these guys. titi and capuchen. they'll come in your house and steal shit. lol. plus the capuchen are nasty fuckers sometimes.


----------



## atidd11 (Jun 25, 2012)

What exactly do u mean by nasty..


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jun 25, 2012)

atidd11 said:


> What exactly do u mean by nasty..


They have the AIDS??


----------



## FR33MASON (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm doing great Scooby, thanks for asking! I put some Berry Bomb and Lemon Kush clones into flower. I am phasing out the Lemon Kush as it is just a citral and is really lack luster to me but I have a friend who is crazy about it so I will flower them out rather than compost them. I am smelling my Jack The Ripper...Mmmmm some really sweet skunk funk. I must have been a dog in another lifetime because I sure love rank smells lol.

They say that howler monkey's calls can be heard for something like a mile or so which is amazing in dense forests like Costa Rica has.

The capuchin monkeys I don't like either because they are really moody bastards. If you get bitten by a primate it can be really bad news for you as we are primates and can contract really funky diseases like HIV and simian foamy virus...not cool by any standard.

You ever thought about feeding a troop of monkeys some hash brownies LOL...That would have some entertainment value. Just don't do it anywhere near your properties LMAO.


----------



## typoerror (Jun 25, 2012)

your living my dream! the wife and i are in love with Costa Rica! PURA VIDA!!!

took our second trip there this past February. Manuel Antonio is where we begin our trip each time. its where we get our weed for our time there. we hope to buy property in the Bellena area next year.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 25, 2012)

atidd11 said:


> What exactly do u mean by nasty..





BeaverHuntr said:


> They have the AIDS??


nah, they can just be me mean. the little titi ones are nice. they will take fruit out of your hand. the white faced can be nasty. hiss at you and shit. i've heard of people getting scratched by them. if you have food in your backpack at the beach sometimes they'll your bag and take it up in the trees.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 25, 2012)

typoerror said:


> your living my dream! the wife and i are in love with Costa Rica! PURA VIDA!!!
> 
> took our second trip there this past February. Manuel Antonio is where we begin our trip each time. its where we get our weed for our time there. we hope to buy property in the Bellena area next year.


very cool typo. i actually live in manuel antonio. where do you guys stay when you come down? have any friends here?


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 25, 2012)

FR33MASON said:


> I'm doing great Scooby, thanks for asking! I put some Berry Bomb and Lemon Kush clones into flower. I am phasing out the Lemon Kush as it is just a citral and is really lack luster to me but I have a friend who is crazy about it so I will flower them out rather than compost them. I am smelling my Jack The Ripper...Mmmmm some really sweet skunk funk. I must have been a dog in another lifetime because I sure love rank smells lol.
> 
> They say that howler monkey's calls can be heard for something like a mile or so which is amazing in dense forests like Costa Rica has.
> 
> ...


that's f-ing hilarious. i definitely don't want a troop of monkies flinging shit at my house all day while falling all over the place. lol.


----------



## polyarcturus (Jun 25, 2012)

you can HIV from a monkey/ i mean like regular HIV? thats a pretty fucked up thought, be glad im not in the jungle, monkeys would be shot on site, im not having one through its feces at me and give me aids.

brownies and monkey would be hilarious, wonder if you could get away with something similar at the zoo....


----------



## typoerror (Jun 25, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> very cool typo. i actually live in manuel antonio. where do you guys stay when you come down? have any friends here?


we stay @ La Posada. Mike and Esteban take great care of us.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 25, 2012)

typoerror said:


> we stay @ La Posada. Mike and Esteban take great care of us.


i think that's one of the spots right down by the beach on that side road. i haven't been there before though. 8 years living in this small town and there are still some places i haven't been...

i live up on top of the hill.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 25, 2012)

unlucky said:


> &#8203;still chatting shizzz mr bullshitter


Did she say she wants more of your JIZZ??


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 25, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> Did she say she wants more of your JIZZ??


they found out she was actually a HE. now he's mad. haha. his pic collecting days are almost over on riu. lmao.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 25, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> they found out she was actually a HE. now he's mad. haha. his pic collecting days are almost over on riu. lmao.


IT always seemed like a dude to me.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 25, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> IT always seemed like a dude to me.


there were 2-3 threads over the last week where it was pretty much proven that it's a dude. all those pics and she could never put up a pic of her holding a sign or anything. suspicious!!!


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 25, 2012)

berkman858 said:


> FACE!!! Not really, but IT got those links pretty quickly.... makes you wonder.


lmao...this dude must have those sites bookmarked. haha.


----------



## typoerror (Jun 26, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> i think that's one of the spots right down by the beach on that side rode. i haven't been there before though. 8 years living in this small town and there are still some places i haven't been...
> 
> i live up on top of the hill.


directly next to the park. if your facing the parks main entrance, its to your left. we're going back next july/aug.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 26, 2012)

typoerror said:


> directly next to the park. if your facing the parks main entrance, its to your left. we're going back next july/aug.


very cool typo. yea, i don't think i've ever been ALL the way down that road to the park entrance. we always entered by the beach entrance. make sure to get ahold of me before you come down. i'lll make sure to get you some good stuff.


----------



## typoerror (Jun 26, 2012)

sweet deal! last feb. i got a hold of some really nice haze and bubblejuice. indoor grown and very nicely done at that.


----------



## Kronika (Jun 26, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> hey kronika, thanks for stopping by. that's funny...most people don't know that costa rica produces what many consider the best coffee in the world. costa ricans were the ones that gave colombians the beans and taught them how to grow it. there are some great local brands down here. most of the real high esnd stuff is exported though. you can still get it if you visit the farms. all the old school family farms always have gift shops and tours for people. even the cheap coffee sold in the grocery stores is better than most anything you can find in the U.S. i can't tell you how much coffee i send to friends and family. lol. the crazy thing is i've never had a cup of coffee in my life. don't know why. never liked the taste of it. i love the smell though...especially fresh ground coffee. weird...haha. i like the smell of gas too but i'm not gonna drink it either.


A friend of mine was down there a couple of years ago visiting some buddies and grabbed a sack of La Minita Tarrazu. He swears it's the best damn coffee he's ever tasted.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 27, 2012)

typoerror said:


> sweet deal! last feb. i got a hold of some really nice haze and bubblejuice. indoor grown and very nicely done at that.


Well, just look me up before you come. I'm sure we can get you something delicious for your trip. Send me a PM if you want my email address.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 27, 2012)

Kronika said:


> A friend of mine was down there a couple of years ago visiting some buddies and grabbed a sack of La Minita Tarrazu. He swears it's the best damn coffee he's ever tasted.


Yea, there are a ton of old family farms that have been producing coffee for hundreds of years. It is seperated by region but it's pretty much widely accepted that the Terrazu region produces the best. There are some farms up there that export all of their coffee to gourmet dealers who export it to fine hotels. I have a friend who has a small farm up there and gets me bags to send to my mom.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 27, 2012)

oh damn unlucky must be a dude probally some big fat ugly old dude who couldn't get pussy if they sold it at walmart LMAO!!


ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> there were 2-3 threads over the last week where it was pretty much proven that it's a dude. all those pics and she could never put up a pic of her holding a sign or anything. suspicious!!!


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 27, 2012)

bluntmassa1 said:


> oh damn unlucky must be a dude probally some big fat ugly old dude who couldn't get pussy if they sold it at walmart LMAO!!


lol. he got banned for a week or so for spamming all that gay shit. he was digging up old threads of mine and posting those links in there. he went batshit.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 27, 2012)

bluntmassa1 said:


> oh damn unlucky must be a dude probally some big fat ugly old dude who couldn't get pussy if they sold it at walmart LMAO!!


Why do people do that ? I wonder if some thought that of me? Prob. It would give me no kicks at all to pretend to be a guy - what for?


----------



## Wordz (Jun 27, 2012)

I don't like that mr.unlucky stole my comic sans swag


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 27, 2012)

could be a gay guy looking for attention from straight men or maybe he thinks hes a women traped in a mans body theirs some wack jobs out their even some freaks into beastiealitty sheep lovers and shit


lahadaextranjera said:


> Why do people do that ? I wonder if some thought that of me? Prob. It would give me no kicks at all to pretend to be a guy - what for?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 27, 2012)

bluntmassa1 said:


> could be a gay guy looking for attention from straight men or maybe he thinks hes a women traped in a mans body theirs some wack jobs out their even some freaks into beastiealitty sheep lovers and shit



Fuck, pretty twisted then !!

Question - why would a gay man want attention from straight men? Wouldn't that defeat the objective?


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 27, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Fuck, pretty twisted then !!
> 
> Question - why would a gay man want attention from straight men? Wouldn't that defeat the objective?


lol...i think uncle buck found out that they are called "pic collectors." basically it's a gay guy who poses as a chic onlime to get naked pictures of dudes. i'm not saying unlucky is doing that. some people just have weird traits about them. i'm sure some chic go online and act like dudes. i don't know why...but hell, i don't know why people have sex with animals either.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 27, 2012)

straight men have tighter ass holes for sure lol its like a guy wanting a virgin I guess


lahadaextranjera said:


> Fuck, pretty twisted then !!
> 
> Question - why would a gay man want attention from straight men? Wouldn't that defeat the objective?


----------



## newbie421 (Jun 27, 2012)

damn dude thats a pretty legit garden


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 27, 2012)

newbie421 said:


> damn dude thats a pretty legit garden


thanks for stopping by bud. glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## polyarcturus (Jun 27, 2012)

bluntmassa1 said:


> straight men have tighter ass holes for sure lol its like a guy wanting a virgin I guess


you sound like you got first hand knowledge.... JK but you should have kept this extremely gay comment to yourself lol it makes you look very Homo,

berkman you might have to be double gay for liking this post.



p.s. please dont be offended im only jking


----------



## F A B (Jun 27, 2012)

BeaverHuntr said:


> Did you buy your nutes @ Victory ?? Heard they have 1 shelf full of nutes...



haha i got that one


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 27, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> lol...i think uncle buck found out that they are called "pic collectors." basically it's a gay guy who poses as a chic onlime to get naked pictures of dudes. i'm not saying unlucky is doing that. some people just have weird traits about them. i'm sure some chic go online and act like dudes. i don't know why...but hell, i don't know why people have sex with animals either.


STOP IT NOW, UR GIVING ME IDEAS !!Seriously, I could get naked pics of guys ?? Maybe I should ask Unlucky if he/she'd like to share some with me !!! Hahahahahaha


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 27, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> STOP IT NOW, UR GIVING ME IDEAS !!Seriously, I could get naked pics of guys ?? Maybe I should ask Unlucky if he/she'd like to share some with me !!! Hahahahahaha


haha...you dirty girl!!! 


yea, there were a few chics doing it on here. i remember a few weeks ago there was a whole scandal going on in toke and talk cause some dude sent naked pics of him and his girl and them doing stuff to this chic but she never sent anything back. he ended up flamming the shit out of her till she got so pissed she said she was leaving RIU and hasn't come back. i just remember reading the thread as it was going on and then a couple other girls and guys talking about how they had shared pics. 

these internet people are crazy!!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 27, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> haha...you dirty girl!!!
> 
> 
> yea, there were a few chics doing it on here. i remember a few weeks ago their was a whole scandal going on in toke and talk cause some dude sent naked pics of him and his girl and them doing stuff to this chic but she never sent anything back. he ended up flamming the shit out of her till she got so pissed she saud she was leaving RIU and hasn't come back. i just remember eading the thread as it was going on and then a couple other girls and guys talking about how they had shared pics.
> ...



I LIKE TO GIVE, NOT RECEIVE so there shan't be any special requests like that on my behalf !! Quite the opposite in fact, I shall be uploading more pics of my friends in the garden (with their permission or if they piss me off). 

*As for those 2 sending out their nakedness for nothing - don't these people realize that they could be getting paid for that*??!! What is the World coming to? Where would we be without lifes natural exhibitionists ??


----------



## Coho (Jun 27, 2012)

Holy shit Scooby..NICE place!!!! Not even young tarpon around? Got Cabo set up for 7/21..gonna get a roosterfish off the beach. lol.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 27, 2012)

Coho said:


> Holy shit Scooby..NICE place!!!! Not even young tarpon around? Got Cabo set up for 7/21..gonna get a roosterfish off the beach. lol.


hey coho, what's going on buddy? hope all is well they get tarpon on the atlantic side. i've never fished for them though.


----------



## Coho (Jun 27, 2012)

Doing ok..fighting migraines atm. You get yellowtail there? Thats my favorite sashimi fish.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 27, 2012)

we sure do...bluefin and bigeye are my favorite but we don't get those here. only when i'm back in NY at the sushi restaurants. been trying to plan a canyon run for blue fin but the timing is always off.


----------



## Coho (Jun 27, 2012)

Damn..Now I'm hungry. I meant hamachi. You get that belly meat that places don't have.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 27, 2012)

Coho said:


> Damn..Now I'm hungry. I meant hamachi. You get that belly meat that places don't have.


that's called the "toro." the fatty muscle that runs the length of the belly all the way to under the head. you really need a larger fish for the meat to marble correctly. you don't normally get the high quality "toro" on yellowfin cause they don't get big enough. if you see "toro" or "otoro" on a menu then it came from a bluefin or bigeye tuna.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 27, 2012)

went up to my condo earlier today to drop some stuff off and swing by the marina. took a few quick shots. these guys are the best landscape artists. no power machines. only a lawnmower. everything is is done with machete.

view from my balcony. you can see the 16th green just past the open field.


view from the pool toward the golf course.


view from the pool toward the beach and marina


down in the marina village


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jun 28, 2012)

Nice pics, very good composition, or did u crop them ??!!


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 28, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Nice pics, very good composition, or did u crop them ??!!


thanks la hada. i just used a little point and shoot sony i keep on me. camera phones are the worst. the pics are cropped in photoshop. i only carry the big nikon when i'm on vacation or an adventure. lol.


----------



## berkman858 (Jun 28, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> thanks la hada. i just used a little point and shoot sony i keep on me. camera phones are the worst. the pics are cropped in photoshop. i only carry the big nikon when i'm on vacation or an adventure. lol.


CHEATER!!! jk


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jun 28, 2012)

Those bushes are trimmed with just a machete ?? Damnn! The Mexican landscapers here aint got shit on those Costa Rican boys!


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 28, 2012)

BeaverHuntr said:


> Those bushes are trimmed with just a machete ?? Damnn! The Mexican landscapers here aint got shit on those Costa Rican boys!


these dudes are artists with a machete. i wouldn't mess with them. most places they don't even have lawnmowers. these guys cut grass with machetes. i'm one of the few people in my town that actually has a lawnmower. up until last year they cut the soccer field grass with machetes.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jun 28, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> these dudes are artists with a machete. i wouldn't mess with them. most places they don't even have lawnmowers. these guys cut grass with machetes. i'm one of the few people in my town that actually has a lawnmower. up until last year they cut the soccer field grass with machetes.


Thats nuts dude.


----------



## atidd11 (Jun 28, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> these dudes are artists with a machete. i wouldn't mess with them. most places they don't even have lawnmowers. these guys cut grass with machetes. i'm one of the few people in my town that actually has a lawnmower. up until last year they cut the soccer field grass with machetes.


Thats insane. Foreal?


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 28, 2012)

couple pics from around the garden at the office. 

this is an interesting plant on the property. here in costa rica it's called a "cola pez" which translates to "fish tail" or fish tail palm. it's a crazy plant. just flowers all year round. constantly shedding these little fruit/seeds. they start out as little knodes and then become green balls. then they turn purple and yellow and then black. eventually they die and all fall off on the vine. the crazy thing is that a single one of the round fruits can drive you insane. when they are purple-black if you pick them and break them open they have a slimy juice on the inside. this juice will make you scratch your skin off for 30 minutes. it is brutal. i've been hit with them a few times and you literally want to peel your sking off. 
 

 

red palms


bananas close to being done


this tree is an "almendra" (almond) tree. that's what they call it. the little fruits smell super sweet. like fruit punch whn you break them open. not sure what kind of almons it is exactly but no one eats the fruit. they say it's bad for you.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jun 28, 2012)

My buddy and his girlfriend are on vacation in Costa Rica he just posted a pic on facebook of a black monkey in a tree and the facebook said he was in Villarreal Guanacaste..


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 28, 2012)

BeaverHuntr said:


> My buddy and his girlfriend are on vacation in Costa Rica he just posted a pic on facebook of a black monkey in a tree and the facebook said he was in Villarreal Guanacaste..


yea, that's a ways from me. i'm in Manuel Antonio and he's up by Tamarindo. long as ride in the car; maybe 6-8 hours. 30 minutes in a plane or helicopter.


----------



## HeartlandHank (Jun 28, 2012)

Wow. You've got all kinds of things going on. Nicely done.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jul 1, 2012)

here's a funky plant in the yard. this stuff grows wild almost anywhere. tends to like the sun though. looks like a fern kinda but then if you touch it, all of the leaves fold inward like a japanese fan. it's funny. this one is inside one of the raised beds in the backyard. i took all the soil out a few weeks ago cause i'm changing it and also cause the rainy season kinda destroys it. i just put the soil back in the compost box. add goodies to it all rainy season.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 1, 2012)

we got that here also. we just call it sleeping grass. it grows like weeds here and the ones we got have thorns on them


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 1, 2012)

We have it here in Spain too. Bananas looking good !!!


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 2, 2012)

Great looking property and fruit trees!! I am jealous...


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jul 2, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Great looking property and fruit trees!! I am jealous...


thanks bassman. that's a piece of property i got few years ago. not sure what i'm gonna do with it yet. spare house, office, workshop, machinery storage, etc... right now.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 2, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> thanks bassman. that's a piece of property i got few years ago. not sure what i'm gonna do with it yet. spare house, office, workshop, machinery storage, etc... right now.


Give me a job and a place to live, and move me down. Classically French trained Le Cordon Bleu graduate, and been cooking for rich people at a country club for the past 5 years. It's a mellow job as far a chef is concerned, leaves me time to grow still, but I wouldn't mind spending a couple years in Costa Rica. lol


----------



## Wordz (Jul 2, 2012)

hey phil how in depth is a building inspection? like are they just gonna look at electric and plumbing? the building inspector showed up today. Apparently the city has to check my house out before I can live in it. lol I have been here for almost a year. He says I can't put up dry wall with out the city coming and checking my work..... I jumped the gun and have to tear out a room with alot of things out that arent code. I framed the inside of a room all the way around so now it's 6ft8 but needs to be at least 7. So i tear all that out make it look normal and they leave me alone maybe? I bought my wire and receptacles this morning. Glad it didn't get wired in yet. I have lights and plants to remove now not the best situation. Dammit a months work and material costs down the drain.


----------



## Wordz (Jul 2, 2012)

question 2 is it code to patch in floor boards like say one joist to another or do I have to pull 4x8 pieces and replace the whole board?


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jul 2, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Give me a job and a place to live, and move me down. Classically French trained Le Cordon Bleu graduate, and been cooking for rich people at a country club for the past 5 years. It's a mellow job as far a chef is concerned, leaves me time to grow still, but I wouldn't mind spending a couple years in Costa Rica. lol


you might be able to get a job cooking for the big boats in the marina and some of the private homes. i'll try and help as much as i can.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jul 2, 2012)

Wordz said:


> hey phil how in depth is a building inspection? like are they just gonna look at electric and plumbing? the building inspector showed up today. Apparently the city has to check my house out before I can live in it. lol I have been here for almost a year. He says I can't put up dry wall with out the city coming and checking my work..... I jumped the gun and have to tear out a room with alot of things out that arent code. I framed the inside of a room all the way around so now it's 6ft8 but needs to be at least 7. So i tear all that out make it look normal and they leave me alone maybe? I bought my wire and receptacles this morning. Glad it didn't get wired in yet. I have lights and plants to remove now not the best situation. Dammit a months work and material costs down the drain.


what up wordz. i'm not really sure how strict they are. i think a lot depends on whether it's new or old construction. i know some things are grandfathered in but that really depends on the individual municipality. sounds like you built the place yourself? if so, then the city isn't too concerned with drywall and floor joists. the do wanna see your electrical and plumbing. definitely your septic. i'd just wait till after the inspection and then do whatever you want. they're never coming back so it doesn't matter.

you should talk to someone with more experience though. i never built a home in the U.S. before i moved down here. i worked on wall st. before so i've never had to deal with a construction inspection. especially in the u.s.


----------



## Wordz (Jul 2, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> what up wordz. i'm not really sure how strict they are. i think a lot depends on whether it's new or old construction. i know some things are grandfathered in but that really depends on the individual municipality. sounds like you built the place yourself? if so, then the city isn't too concerned with drywall and floor joists. the do wanna see your electrical and plumbing. definitely your septic. i'd just wait till after the inspection and then do whatever you want. they're never coming back so it doesn't matter.
> 
> you should talk to someone with more experience though. i never built a home in the U.S. before i moved down here. i worked on wall st. before so i've never had to deal with a construction inspection. especially in the u.s.


thanks. no it's an old house. The electric seems good to me I don't see anything janky looking all the lights and receptacles work. The plumbing appears good too. The water flows and toilets flush. It's hooked to the sewer. It just sucks though I made my first super bad ass sealed room but it all has to disappear so I can have a ridiculous ass occupancy permit. I've been looking at the code/ city ordinances. I don't think they are gonna like the windows sealed up behind a wall. It was a lot of work and now it's gonna be a lot more work to take it all out and then make it look "normal". I think I'll strip it down to the insulation then let them come in for inspection. Then I'll get the building permit for the dry wall. put in the new drywall have em reinspect and then put in my double walls again. I will have the double walls lol. If I would of known a month ago this wouldn't suck so much.


----------



## FR33MASON (Jul 2, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> here's a funky plant in the yard. this stuff grows wild almost anywhere. tends to like the sun though. looks like a fern kinda but then if you touch it, all of the leaves fold inward like a japanese fan. it's funny. this one is inside one of the raised beds in the backyard. i took all the soil out a few weeks ago cause i'm changing it and also cause the rainy season kinda destroys it. i just put the soil back in the compost box. add goodies to it all rainy season.
> 
> View attachment 2236154 View attachment 2236155 View attachment 2236156
> 
> View attachment 2236157 View attachment 2236158


Mimosa pudica. A.K.A. sensitive plant, shame-shames, and probably many other names. They will bloom with mauve powder puff blooms. I have some in a terrarium. Easy to propagate with cuttings.

I always wanted to live in a terrarium and Costa rica is pretty close to that.
Do you Get the 'attack of the flood flies' thing in your area? your coastal so probably not but...I was in Belize when I was 14 doing young a young missionaries work in some remote areas around Punta Gorda. We were taught How to use and maintain our own machetes...a three foot 'Coroneta' double ended that could go through a 2' diameter Kahoun tree which are somewhat spongy but still. 
We built community centers from the timbers that we produced from the trees that were felled the year earlier from another group and cleared other space for roads and future building projects. 
I went with my group from The beginning of July to the end of August and right around the first week of July is when the day became night with these winged termites. For about three days you had to wear a net over your head and keep your shirt done up tight and in the heat and humidity, that really sucked.

I'll take dodging those skin burning Fig bombs over a 3 day winged termite storm anyday.


----------



## F A B (Jul 2, 2012)

Wordz said:


> hey phil how in depth is a building inspection? like are they just gonna look at electric and plumbing? the building inspector showed up today. Apparently the city has to check my house out before I can live in it. lol I have been here for almost a year. He says I can't put up dry wall with out the city coming and checking my work..... I jumped the gun and have to tear out a room with alot of things out that arent code. I framed the inside of a room all the way around so now it's 6ft8 but needs to be at least 7. So i tear all that out make it look normal and they leave me alone maybe? I bought my wire and receptacles this morning. Glad it didn't get wired in yet. I have lights and plants to remove now not the best situation. Dammit a months work and material costs down the drain.


called a occupancy permit and before sheetrock u need a rough in inspection to check framing and wiring and if any the plumbing 
u can check the codes online to know if and how to do everything to pass


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 2, 2012)

hmm i would leave it. disembled of course and just have a few bucks on hand and they will go away...


----------



## F A B (Jul 2, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> hmm i would leave it. disembled of course and just have a few bucks on hand and they will go away...


try that and most will fail u and walk away with jobs hard to come by most wont take the chance for a few quick bucks


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 2, 2012)

your right fo rthe most part but i dont think in these time thats is true as hard as a job is too keep right now, getting what worth your time is twice as hard. never known an electrical inspector to pass up a few bucks.... but this is all in how you approach and how you are gonna comprimise. more of a last resort i would do what i have to do, but that sucks man.

but you got a real good point fab i was just throwing it out there.


----------



## F A B (Jul 2, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> your right fo rthe most part but i dont think in these time thats is true as hard as a job is too keep right now, getting what worth your time is twice as hard. never known an electrical inspector to pass up a few bucks.... but this is all in how you approach and how you are gonna comprimise. more of a last resort i would do what i have to do, but that sucks man.
> 
> but you got a real good point fab i was just throwing it out there.


do it right 
i do this kind of work daily and i say would i have that work in my own house 
i treat every job like im doing work at my house 
and since he is im assuming going to live there 
wouldnt u want it right
codes are there for reason 
u can cut corners but eventually u have no more corners to cut
do job right and do job once 
cant put a band aid on it


----------



## Wordz (Jul 2, 2012)

I don't want to cut corners other than some grow related things that won't/ can't pass inspection. I want it tight so there isn't any problems later. I don't think this old guy is going to take a pay off at least not at the level I could afford to pay him. I'm just gonna rip it all down to the insulation then let them tell me what they want fixed. I'm not gonna touch the original wiring now. After it all clears for an occupancy permit I'm gonna unhook a few circuits and wire in a couple new ones off the old breakers then I can hook the original circuits back up when I decide to sell the house. the breaker box is in the brand new unused/ former grow room. These mofo's want blue prints and permits to hang sheetrock but siding doesn't need a permit. Any hoo my brains gonna explode after reading building code and city ordinances all evening. I need to get my sleeps so I can go deal with the red tape tomorrow.


----------



## Wordz (Jul 2, 2012)

F A B said:


> called a occupancy permit and before sheetrock u need a rough in inspection to check framing and wiring and if any the plumbing
> u can check the codes online to know if and how to do everything to pass


so I take it down to the frame have them ok it. then hang the dry wall and them ok it. then I should be good to go? This has me soooo upset I have girls that have been vegging between 2 and 4 months and I have to move them out of the building. Driving with a joint makes me paranoid a moving van of plants and supplies is fucking scary.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jul 3, 2012)

FR33MASON said:


> Mimosa pudica. A.K.A. sensitive plant, shame-shames, and probably many other names. They will bloom with mauve powder puff blooms. I have some in a terrarium. Easy to propagate with cuttings.
> 
> I always wanted to live in a terrarium and Costa rica is pretty close to that.
> Do you Get the 'attack of the flood flies' thing in your area? your coastal so probably not but...I was in Belize when I was 14 doing young a young missionaries work in some remote areas around Punta Gorda. We were taught How to use and maintain our own machetes...a three foot 'Coroneta' double ended that could go through a 2' diameter Kahoun tree which are somewhat spongy but still.
> ...


thanks free. always wanted to know what it was. i've never heard of those bugs. we don't get them here. the thing we worry about the most here is the fer de lance. because we live so close to the jungle; basically in it. you get bit by one of those and it's gonna be a rough couple weeks at best. i've found 2 on my property in 4 years i've had this house. i've probably run into another 10-15 of them over the years at projects or other places.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jul 3, 2012)

Wordz said:


> so I take it down to the frame have them ok it. then hang the dry wall and them ok it. then I should be good to go? This has me soooo upset I have girls that have been vegging between 2 and 4 months and I have to move them out of the building. Driving with a joint makes me paranoid a moving van of plants and supplies is fucking scary.


i'm not sure if they come back out after the drywall is up. FAB would know better. why not just get or make a cheap tent and stick the plants in there for a few hours while the inspector is there?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 3, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> I was not going to take sides untill numbnuts posted his wang and his SO.
> That was disguisting. You have to be a perv to post that


admit it, you got hard.

epic trolling, i love it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 3, 2012)

five starred.


----------



## F A B (Jul 3, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> admit it, you got hard.
> 
> epic trolling, i love it.


well after the chic posting her cow toe with a tampon hanging out last night 
that aint shit


----------



## F A B (Jul 3, 2012)

Wordz said:


> so I take it down to the frame have them ok it. then hang the dry wall and them ok it. then I should be good to go? This has me soooo upset I have girls that have been vegging between 2 and 4 months and I have to move them out of the building. Driving with a joint makes me paranoid a moving van of plants and supplies is fucking scary.


ok didnt inspector say he wont approve i t if he cant see it?
if so yes take down sheetrock
if u taped it and mudded it sand where screw holes are so u can remove them and where each sheet is taped together use razor knife to cut
price went up on SR so save it if u can


basically whatever inspector says needs to be changed needs to be the r last word unless u appeal and forget that u will lose it is good ole boy network


----------



## F A B (Jul 3, 2012)

for a grow room it has to be called a walk in closet 
and treated as such per code
known people who did work on house and didnt do it right and never can anyone legally live there till corrected


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jul 3, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> five starred.


lmao...i didn't think you 5 starred threads. haha.


----------



## FR33MASON (Jul 3, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> thanks free. always wanted to know what it was. i've never heard of those bugs. we don't get them here. the thing we worry about the most here is the fer de lance. because we live so close to the jungle; basically in it. you get bit by one of those and it's gonna be a rough couple weeks at best. i've found 2 on my property in 4 years i've had this house. i've probably run into another 10-15 of them over the years at projects or other places.


 Most likely a Bothrops asper, a type of pit viper...bad news for sure.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jul 3, 2012)

FR33MASON said:


> Most likely a Bothrops asper, a type of pit viper...bad news for sure.


i know the english word for them is "fer de lance" and the spanish word is "terciopelo" they are pit vipers. i believe they are the most poisonous land snake in central america. they are nasty fuckers. they are known for injecting more venom per bite than any other snake. they are also known for standing their ground. most snakes will move off if they hear you coming. not these bad boys. 

is bothrops asper the scientific name for a pit viper?


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 3, 2012)

"swap" the sound of a locals machete as it cuts the head of a snake clean off.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jul 3, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> "swap" the sound of a locals machete as it cuts the head of a snake clean off.


it's crazy how the old farmers and construction workers can spot those snakes a mile away. almost every time i've run into one it was on a job site or at my farm and somebody saw it long before me. i've run into a few on the river at night and these guys see them lying on a rock from like 50 yards with a cheap flashlight. lol.

first thing i learned down here is if you get bit by a snake or something just ask the oldest farmer around what it was and how to treat it. those guys know everything about being bit.


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 3, 2012)

"a snake bite eh? you'll have to vacuum purge it"


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jul 3, 2012)

been working around my house this morning. decided to get you guys some pics from around the house where i live. i don't know what most of these are but a few of them i do know. if you guys have any clue what some of these are help me out. thanks.

birds of paradise
 

 

cyca palm
 

some cool hedges and bushes 
  

  

 

some cool flowers
  

  

   

  

   


a little waterfall i built a few years back


insects


----------



## TexRx (Jul 3, 2012)

Beautiful pics! It must be gorgeous in person!


----------



## atidd11 (Jul 3, 2012)

That shit is beautiful!


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jul 3, 2012)

TexRx said:


> Beautiful pics! It must be gorgeous in person!





atidd11 said:


> That shit is beautiful!


thanks guys. it's easy to be a great gardener down here. so many wild plants to choose from and almost anything will grow if you just stick it in the ground.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 3, 2012)

I was looking at your vegetation and it is practically the same as HI. I just took a peek at the globe and realized that we are pretty much on the same latitude, except you're on the south equator and we live on the north. I thought was pretty cool, lol

anyways, are you guys catching that south swell right now?


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jul 3, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I was looking at your vegetation and it is practically the same as HI. I just took a peek at the globe and realized that we are pretty much on the same latitude, except you're on the south equator and we live on the north. I thought was pretty cool, lol
> 
> anyways, are you guys catching that south swell right now?


hey doc. yea, this is the time of year for surfing. starts in may and runs till august. some nice swells coming through. 

you guys are around latitude 20 more or less? i'm on latitude 9. we're both north of the equator though. i've been to hawaii a few times and it is very similar to costa rica. so many different micro climates. big mountain ranges and volcanic activity. we have a ton of volcanoes here. most of the soil and the beaches in the southern part of the country are volcanic ash. great for growing. when you go up north though you have a completely different climate and white sand beaches. then in the mountains it's actually cold and rains more. all within 2 hours max of eachother. most of hawaii is a rainforest basically. same here. especially in the southern half of the country.


----------



## MOLIKAIGROW (Jul 3, 2012)

noni fruit Bra 
google it 
i thought the same as u when i came to hawaii but Noni is a super anti oxident and cancer fighter 
i use it dayly now. 2 oz a day keep the dr away lol


----------



## FR33MASON (Jul 3, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> i know the english word for them is "fer de lance" and the spanish word is "terciopelo" they are pit vipers. i believe they are the most poisonous land snake in central america. they are nasty fuckers. they are known for injecting more venom per bite than any other snake. they are also known for standing their ground. most snakes will move off if they hear you coming. not these bad boys.
> 
> is bothrops asper the scientific name for a pit viper?


Bothrops asper is the scientific for a specific pit viper found in your area as there are three or four species of snake that are referred to as fer de lance.
Bothrops would be a subfamily to Viperidae (pit viper) family.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jul 3, 2012)

MOLIKAIGROW said:


> noni fruit Bra
> google it
> i thought the same as u when i came to hawaii but Noni is a super anti oxident and cancer fighter
> i use it dayly now. 2 oz a day keep the dr away lol


thanks bro! i was spelling it wrong; that's why i could never find any info on it. lol.

i've tried to get into it a few times but i just can't. so horribly smelling and tasting. haha. i'm pretty healthy anyway so i'll just have to pass on it. thanks for the info though.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jul 3, 2012)

FR33MASON said:


> Bothrops asper is the scientific for a specific pit viper found in your area as there are three or four species of snake that are referred to as fer de lance.
> Bothrops would be a subfamily to Viperidae (pit viper) family.


thanks free. appreciate the info. always nice to learn something new everyday.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 3, 2012)

Fantastic colours on those flowers. I recognise the Passion Flower as I have one here in the garden and the Bird of Paradise is different to the ones they have here in Spain. Seems like u can grow anything over there !!


----------



## FR33MASON (Jul 3, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> been working around my house this morning. decided to get you guys some pics from around the house where i live. i don't know what most of these are but a few of them i do know. if you guys have any clue what some of these are help me out. thanks.
> 
> birds of paradise
> View attachment 2238692 View attachment 2238693
> ...


Ok, I am going through your pics from left to right and in descending order.

Pic#7: Coccoloba sp. of some sort.

Pic#8: The spikey leaved plants are Dracaena sp., the varigated foliage mixed with the purple foliage looks to be Scheffelera sp. and the purple foliage is Cordyline sp.
and behind that looks to be a philodendron sp. of some sort.

Pic #9 and 10: Croton sp.

Pic#11: I can't remember right now...Keep thinking another Coccoloba but not too sure.

Pic#12: Chenille plant (Acalypha hispida)

pic#13: Dracaena sp.

pic#14: Croton sp.

pic#15 and 16: Calla (lillies) sp.

pic#18: Purple passionflower (Passiflora incarnata)

pic#19 and 20: sensitive plants (Mimosa sp.)


pic#22: not too sure yet...but I like it. could be related to Pointsetta.

pic#24 and 25: Rhododendron sp.

pic#26: same as pic#22 so not too sure.

pic#29: looks to be a Yucca 

HTH.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jul 3, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Fantastic colours on those flowers. I recognise the Passion Flower as I have one here in the garden and the Bird of Paradise is different to the ones they have here in Spain. Seems like u can grow anything over there !!


hey...how about a little credit to the gardener?


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jul 3, 2012)

FR33MASON said:


> Ok, I am going through your pics from left to right and in descending order.
> 
> Pic#7: Coccoloba sp. of some sort.
> 
> ...


thanks a lot free. you know your plants man. must be a career? i really wanted to know what #7 was...the coccoloba. the thing is here the guys all have names for these plants but they aren't the scientific names and they don't translate to english either so you can try and backtrack. this was a huge help man. already been doing my research on the bothrops asper. lol. know i got some more weekend reading for some of my plants. thanks again free. very cool man.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 3, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> hey doc. yea, this is the time of year for surfing. starts in may and runs till august. some nice swells coming through.
> 
> you guys are around latitude 20 more or less? i'm on latitude 9. we're both north of the equator though. i've been to hawaii a few times and it is very similar to costa rica. so many different micro climates. big mountain ranges and volcanic activity. we have a ton of volcanoes here. most of the soil and the beaches in the southern part of the country are volcanic ash. great for growing. when you go up north though you have a completely different climate and white sand beaches. then in the mountains it's actually cold and rains more. all within 2 hours max of eachother. most of hawaii is a rainforest basically. same here. especially in the southern half of the country.


you still in the north? my bad. but ya around 19 to 22 degrees. and costa rica does look and sound a lot like hawai'i from what I seen in your pics.


----------



## F A B (Jul 3, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> thanks a lot free. you know your plants man. must be a career? i really wanted to know what #7 was...the coccoloba. the thing is here the guys all have names for these plants but they aren't the scientific names and they don't translate to english either so you can try and backtrack. this was a huge help man. already been doing my research on the bothrops asper. lol. know i got some more weekend reading for some of my plants. thanks again free. very cool man.


hey bro does wordz need my help with his inspection tell him to pm me


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jul 3, 2012)

F A B said:


> hey bro does wordz need my help with his inspection tell him to pm me


i'll let him know.


----------



## F A B (Jul 3, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> i'll let him know.


i dont mind helping just tell him to pm 
them inspections can be a bitch i can help him check code and be sure to pass first time


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jul 7, 2012)

Where is Scooby?


----------



## hockey4848 (Jul 8, 2012)

Vanished...


----------



## F A B (Jul 8, 2012)

hockey4848 said:


> Vanished...


wonder if them machete wielding natives got him


----------



## ballin174 (Jul 8, 2012)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Where is Scooby?


His parents probably took away his internet. Damn kids these days!


----------



## KushXOJ (Jul 8, 2012)

Here scooby scooby scooby


----------



## F A B (Jul 8, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Here scooby scooby scooby


that might lure him out 
it got my dogs attention
looking at me like why dont u buy me that shit


----------



## KushXOJ (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## patrickkawi37 (Jul 8, 2012)

i was wondering this as well. where the hell did scoobz go?


----------



## F A B (Jul 8, 2012)

patrickkawi37 said:


> i was wondering this as well. where the hell did scoobz go?


maybe RIU sent him on a paid vacation sure he will be back


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;R7yfISlGLNU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7yfISlGLNU&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 8, 2012)

im sure this is what scoob would say lol.


----------



## F A B (Jul 8, 2012)

maybe he got drafted [video=youtube;Uf7AkSdJcD4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uf7AkSdJcD4&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 8, 2012)

almost as ignorant as the original. lmfao


----------



## F A B (Jul 8, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> almost as ignorant as the original. lmfao


doesnt matter we can post stupid shit scoobz left his thread on guarded
block party anyone?[video=youtube;7dUwmZS2gug]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dUwmZS2gug[/video]


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jul 9, 2012)

He will be back soon.


----------



## F A B (Jul 9, 2012)

Stillbuzzin said:


> He will be back soon.


----------



## Lady.J (Jul 25, 2012)

Still no scoob?


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 25, 2012)

well scoob was a cool guy but i am led to believe he is still on the site and that "scooby" was a puppet account for a game between users


----------



## atidd11 (Jul 25, 2012)

Where the fuck dis he go u think he got caught up down there? I wonder. Still if it were a puppet game hed continue it.. Somethin else happened. I mean a lot of what he said seemed far fetched.. But he damn sure knew wat he was talkin about


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jul 25, 2012)

atidd11 said:


> Where the fuck dis he go u think he got caught up down there? I wonder. Still if it were a puppet game hed continue it.. Somethin else happened. I mean a lot of what he said seemed far fetched.. But he damn sure knew wat he was talkin about


people come and go on this forum. happens all the time. they either get over it(the forum) or they move on and do other things with their lives. or they start another acct and run with another character. I highly doubt he got "caught up down there".


----------



## BustinScales510 (Jul 26, 2012)

Great pics..I love the heliconia (red and yellow lobster claw looking one) Costa rica has awesome flora


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jul 31, 2012)

thanks for all the concern guys. nothing crazy going on. just had back to back fishing tournaments and then a trip out to the islands where there is no internet. been so busy since i got back but as soon as i get my head abve the stack of shit on my desk i'll be back to brightening up your lives. fishing was great and isal del coco is the most amazing place i've ever been to. the most bio-diverse place on the planet. swam with whales, hammerheads, tiger sharks, bull sharks, white tips, huge manta rays, eagle rays, ans the fishing was amazing. just getting caught up on some other things i left behind but i'm back. leaving again in a few weeks for a few tournaments. life is tough.


----------



## Wordz (Jul 31, 2012)

*&#8203;BIIIIIIIIIZZZZZZZZZZZ>>>>>>>>>>>>>> AND ScRAPPY TOO>>>>>>>>>>> BIZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ*


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 31, 2012)

Thnk God !!! We were ALL so worried !!!


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jul 31, 2012)

Phil Beavers is back!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 31, 2012)

how did i miss this thread? i'm really glad you put up all those beautiful pix. um...do you need a gardener?..i come highly recomended. and i was thinking belize mb soon anyways. you're not far off. i'll work for free. just let me stay in a carraige house or pool house. i am an estate gardener by trade.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Aug 2, 2012)

dannyboy602 said:


> how did i miss this thread? i'm really glad you put up all those beautiful pix. um...do you need a gardener?..i come highly recomended. and i was thinking belize mb soon anyways. you're not far off. i'll work for free. just let me stay in a carraige house or pool house. i am an estate gardener by trade.


hey danny, how's it going man? hope all is well and you are on the comeback trail. feel free to stop by costa rica anytime man. you've always got a place to crash if you need it. you'd be surprised how easy everything grows here. all you have to do is keep it trimmed. here's a couple pics from the indoor garden here at the house from over the last month or so.

View attachment 2278321 View attachment 2278322 View attachment 2278323

View attachment 2278324 View attachment 2278325 View attachment 2278326

View attachment 2278327 View attachment 2278328 View attachment 2278329

we've been pulling down the papayas and juplones. i'll get some pics up soon.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 2, 2012)

thems some nice colas. i can smell em from here.


----------



## polyarcturus (Aug 2, 2012)

how do you top those look like that main line technique?


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Aug 2, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> how do you top those look like that main line technique?


hey poly. i usually top them twice but i also lst them pretty good throughout early veg. then i let them go maybe 2 weeks before flower. i also keep them under MH light for the first 12-14 days of 12/12. helps reduce the stretch.


----------



## Lady.J (Aug 2, 2012)

Hey scoob...missed ya while you were gone!! The house garden is looking delicious...those plants are all cola!


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Aug 2, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> Hey scoob...missed ya while you were gone!! The house garden is looking delicious...those plants are all cola!


hey J, how are you? hope all is going well. gotta stop by your grow and check it out. how are the plants doing? i've sent a bunch of emails but they just don't respond so i guess i can't do the contest. i don't see why not but apparently they don't want me doing it for some reason. i'm gonna do a silly contest that doesn't require anything and still give away the prize. something stupid like first person to guess my middle name. lol.


----------



## Lady.J (Aug 2, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> hey J, how are you? hope all is going well. gotta stop by your grow and check it out. how are the plants doing? i've sent a bunch of emails but they just don't respond so i guess i can't do the contest. i don't see why not but apparently they don't want me doing it for some reason. i'm gonna do a silly contest that doesn't require anything and still give away the prize. something stupid like first person to guess my middle name. lol.



Plants are doing well...have a bunch of strains going on at once...Dutch Passion Blueberry, THC Rambo / Lambo, C99, Reserva Privada's Kandy Kush, a friend's Purple Haze strain that's been growing since the late 60s...and a few more .

I'm not surprised about the contest unfortunately after how much everyone shitted on the idea...but whatever. Maybe you should just give the prize to me and we'll take a whole bunch of pics flippin' off the haters lol! 

How did the fishing tournaments work out? Did you place?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 2, 2012)

love the pics, hope to see my pics like that soon, great job


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Aug 2, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> Plants are doing well...have a bunch of strains going on at once...Dutch Passion Blueberry, THC Rambo / Lambo, C99, Reserva Privada's Kandy Kush, a friend's Purple Haze strain that's been growing since the late 60s...and a few more .
> 
> I'm not surprised about the contest unfortunately after how much everyone shitted on the idea...but whatever. Maybe you should just give the prize to me and we'll take a whole bunch of pics flippin' off the haters lol!
> 
> How did the fishing tournaments work out? Did you place?


thanks J, i might just have to do that. LOL. they would just accuse you of being a ghost account of mine though. LOL. tournaments worked out great so far this summer. still got 2 left. one a few smaller prizes for top angler or biggest fish. finished 2nd a few weeks ago which was in a big tourney. very cool.


----------



## Lady.J (Aug 2, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> thanks J, i might just have to do that. LOL. they would just accuse you of being a ghost account of mine though. LOL. tournaments worked out great so far this summer. still got 2 left. one a few smaller prizes for top angler or biggest fish. finished 2nd a few weeks ago which was in a big tourney. very cool.


lmao....it'd be hard for me to be a ghost with a pic holding up my username . Nevermind...they'd say you paid a girl to do it hahaha. Let me stop before I get accused of being an account you're talking to yourself with...


That's great about the tourneys....please tell me you have pics!!!


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Aug 2, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> lmao....it'd be hard for me to be a ghost with a pic holding up my username . Nevermind...they'd say you paid a girl to do it hahaha. Let me stop before I get accused of being an account you're talking to yourself with...
> 
> 
> That's great about the tourneys....please tell me you have pics!!!


LOL. yea, i have a ton of pics and video. i need to edit the pics though. they are all raw images and the file sizes are huge cause of the camera. i'll get them up soon.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 2, 2012)

Hey Scooby !!! The girls are looking great - nice pics. Good to see u back online. Do u have any 'special' jobs for me ?? !!! 
En mis suenos! Hablamos pronto carino lol!


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Aug 2, 2012)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Hey Scooby !!! The girls are looking great - nice pics. Good to see u back online. Do u have any 'special' jobs for me ?? !!!
> En mis suenos! Hablamos pronto carino lol!


que tal chica? tu sabes que en cualquier momento puedes venir y "trabajar" conmigo. lol.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 2, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> que tal chica? tu sabes que en cualquier momento puedes venir y "trabajar" conmigo. lol.


Yo no se olvidar ! Lol


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Aug 2, 2012)

here's some pics from tonight.

day 56 for these girls. ones in front are Amnesia Haze and the ones in back are Bubblegum. 1 Pure Power Plant on the right but that's the last of that strain for me. too leafy and i don't like the buds. that was the mom i was just flowering out. first close up is AH; usually around 65 day strain. second one is Bubblegum; around an 85 day strain.

View attachment 2279859 View attachment 2279858 View attachment 2279857

these girls are on day 30. i vegged them a little longer than usual and transplanted to 7 gallon pots instead of 5 gallon ones. they really exploded when i switched to 12/12. the first closeup is Bubblegum again. it got huge. gonna be a monster cola. there is another one behind it in the first picture. the other 3 plants are Sour Diesel; usually around a 60 day strain. the last 3 pics are SD. been pushing the nutes a little heavier these last 2 crops. trying to test the limits. 

View attachment 2279856 View attachment 2279855 View attachment 2279854

View attachment 2279852 View attachment 2279853


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Aug 7, 2012)

pulled the Amnesia Haze plants out today at day 61. trichs were cloudy. this is the earliest i have pulled that strain by a few days or so. 48-54 hours of darkness then i'll chop her. i'll get pics when she's down for you fellas. hope everyone is well.


----------



## Brucebuffered (Aug 7, 2012)

Probably the best thread on RIU.

Peace be with you all.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Aug 7, 2012)

Brucebuffered said:


> Probably the best thread on RIU.
> 
> Peace be with you all.


thanks bruce; glad you enjoyed. i'll have some harvest pics up tomorrow maybe. gonna chop them in the morning.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Aug 12, 2012)

took some pics a few days ago before i left town. Amnesia Haze. day 40 of 60.

View attachment 2292851 View attachment 2292852


View attachment 2292853 View attachment 2292854


----------



## Lady.J (Aug 12, 2012)

Beautiful!  How have you been doing scooby?


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Aug 12, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> Beautiful!  How have you been doing scooby?


hey J. how are you? long time no talk. how the plant doing? hope all is well. i'm good; can't complain about anything.


----------



## Saldaw (Aug 13, 2012)

this is really random but do the gnonis stink when you cut them?


----------



## Lady.J (Aug 13, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> hey J. how are you? long time no talk. how the plant doing? hope all is well. i'm good; can't complain about anything.


I am doing well, getting this next batch of plants into flowering. Things are going pretty well so far. I am glad to hear you are doing well, and happy to see your plants look as good as ever!


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Aug 13, 2012)

Saldaw said:


> this is really random but do the gnonis stink when you cut them?


haha...they stink like all hell. my dogs eat them and their poop can almost knock you out. they are supposed to be amazing for your digestive system.


----------



## atidd11 (Aug 14, 2012)

Ive been having a rough time on the shitter scoob i wish i had some!!


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Aug 14, 2012)

atidd11 said:


> Ive been having a rough time on the shitter scoob i wish i had some!!


too much info I just ate and now you give me a visual of a guy sitting on the shitter with a red face straining lke a mother fucker bout to pass out. lmao


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 14, 2012)

any new pics of your girls?


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Aug 14, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> any new pics of your girls?


post #230 was from 5 days ago.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 14, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> took some pics a few days ago before i left town. Amnesia Haze. day 40 of 60.
> 
> View attachment 2292851 View attachment 2292852
> 
> ...


fucker


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Aug 14, 2012)

LMFAO! that emoticon is hilarious.


----------



## Sencha (Aug 14, 2012)

Dropping by and sub'd. Nice grow. 

What's your medium?


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Aug 14, 2012)

Sencha said:


> Dropping by and sub'd. Nice grow.
> 
> What's your medium?


hey sencha, thanks for stopping by. those plants are in sunshine #4 mix with some worm castings (20%). added some organic compost to the latest ones (20%) and the next round i'm gonna try them with just sunshine, worm castings, and a little extra coco. see if i can't get a better water retention. always tinkering.


----------



## Sencha (Aug 14, 2012)

Do you have a smoke report for that A. Haze? Where did you get the genetics?


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Aug 14, 2012)

Sencha said:


> Do you have a smoke report for that A. Haze? Where did you get the genetics?


it's real nice. i pulled it a little earlier than i normally do. not a ton of flavor to it but it smokes great and it's really smooth. i got the genetics from soma.


----------



## projectmayham (Aug 15, 2012)

That is one bad ass garden(s) you got man!


----------



## Sencha (Aug 16, 2012)

You don't drain to waste do you? What size pots?


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Aug 17, 2012)

Sencha said:


> You don't drain to waste do you? What size pots?


i water till i get a little runoff. at this point i pretty much know exactly how much they need. i have some in 5 gallon buckets and others in 7 gallon pots. the 5 gallon buckets take 1.25 gallons every 3 days and the 7 gallon pots take 1.5 gallons every 3 days. i'm gonna try some smart pots that i got on the next run. gotta shut the garage down for a month or so. going on vacation for a while. just gonna leave some moms vegging. gonna take some cutttings right before i leave so that when i get back they are ready to go into flower.


----------



## Wordz (Aug 17, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> it's real nice. i pulled it a little earlier than i normally do. not a ton of flavor to it but it smokes great and it's really smooth. i got the genetics from soma.


nothing against you. the pics speak for themselves but how in the hell can it be a real haze and finish around 8 weeks?


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Aug 17, 2012)

Wordz said:


> nothing against you. the pics speak for themselves but how in the hell can it be a real haze and finish around 8 weeks?


i have no clue man. i'm not really a strain guy so i can't speak to that. i got the seeds from Soma himself. i have a friend who works with him. this is apparently the same genetics that won the cannibus cup. who knows but i do trust my friend. either way, it seems to look the same as the ones i've seen and it even says 60-80 days on the website. mine always finishes at 60 days exactly. that's when a few trichs start turning amber.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 17, 2012)

be safe! have a good trip


----------



## MellowFarmer (Aug 17, 2012)

As the politicians rant, I sow my little green plant. or close- Hey Scooby, I love Soma it is him I first read when learning it all and happy plants make happy smoking for sure! Are there other places there that outdoor would be suitable? A few years back this dude at the laundry talked me up about the place, said one could live comfortably for $900/month, the people were great, the government even and said people grew weed on their front porch or something to the sort but again just a dude at the laundry lol so I did look into it and it seems very plausible and he said just to leave for Panama after 3 months and only stay 6 at a time... how is all this sounding? I looked at houses for sale and could get 3 or so nice ones it seems for the cost of mine here in Cali and I think I will be moving away from the States shortly- any advice?


----------



## Wordz (Aug 17, 2012)

MellowFarmer said:


> As the politicians rant, I sow my little green plant. or close- Hey Scooby, I love Soma it is him I first read when learning it all and happy plants make happy smoking for sure! Are there other places there that outdoor would be suitable? A few years back this dude at the laundry talked me up about the place, said one could live comfortably for $900/month, the people were great, the government even and said people grew weed on their front porch or something to the sort but again just a dude at the laundry lol so I did look into it and it seems very plausible and he said just to leave for Panama after 3 months and only stay 6 at a time... how is all this sounding? I looked at houses for sale and could get 3 or so nice ones it seems for the cost of mine here in Cali and I think I will be moving away from the States shortly- any advice?


me too i got that purple soma organic gardening book when i started.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Aug 17, 2012)

MellowFarmer said:


> As the politicians rant, I sow my little green plant. or close- Hey Scooby, I love Soma it is him I first read when learning it all and happy plants make happy smoking for sure! Are there other places there that outdoor would be suitable? A few years back this dude at the laundry talked me up about the place, said one could live comfortably for $900/month, the people were great, the government even and said people grew weed on their front porch or something to the sort but again just a dude at the laundry lol so I did look into it and it seems very plausible and he said just to leave for Panama after 3 months and only stay 6 at a time... how is all this sounding? I looked at houses for sale and could get 3 or so nice ones it seems for the cost of mine here in Cali and I think I will be moving away from the States shortly- any advice?


hey mellow. i'm sure there are some areas of this country where growing outdoor would be much easier. up north it is a dryer climate; they get less rain; and it's a little less humid. not sure they have the same pest problems. i wouldn't say everyone is growing on their front porch here. i would actually sy that hardly anyone grows here...indoor or outdoor. the laws are pretty serious about growing but possession of less than an ounce is not even a fine here anymore. there is serious talk about legalizing it completely to curb the drug violence. not sure if that would work cause all that violence is from cocaine.

you could live very well on $900 a month down here. the cost of living is very low here while the quality of living is very high. real estate is cheap as long as you aren't on the beach or in one of the high tourist areas. go 10-15 minutes outside of town and the prices are pennies on the dollar. if you don't have residency you are supposed to leave every 90 days. that may have changed to 120 days. i thought i heard something about it. you have to leave the country for 48 or 72 hours i think. most people just pay a service and send their passports to the border for $200. that's what i used to do before i had residency. a lot of times you will leave anyway going back to the U.S. or travelling. it's easy to get residency if you are retired or don't plan on working here. usually you can get it after you have lived here for a year. then it costs about $1500 and takes around a year. if you aren't retired, married to a Costa Rican, or father of a Costa Rican baby then it gets a little more complicated getting your residency. not at all impossible; just a little more time consuming.


----------



## MellowFarmer (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks Shaggy! Could you suggest a few spots for me that are def not high tourist areas I would hate that anyhow but I could travel too somewhat easily this winter as we hope to take a few weeks or so to go down and feel it all out.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Aug 17, 2012)

MellowFarmer said:


> Thanks Shaggy! Could you suggest a few spots for me that are def not high tourist areas I would hate that anyhow but I could travel too somewhat easily this winter as we hope to take a few weeks or so to go down and feel it all out.


what are you looking for? you want the mountains or the beach. close to town or in the jungle? big city or off the grid? very dry climate or jungle/rainforest? country isn't that big but it does have a shitload of different regions and micro climates. the north pacific, south pacific, and caribbean couldn't be any different from eachother.

send me a PM if you are really interested and i'll give you my email address.


----------



## polyarcturus (Aug 17, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> hey mellow. i'm sure there are some areas of this country where growing outdoor would be much easier. up north it is a dryer climate; they get less rain; and it's a little less humid. not sure they have the same pest problems. i wouldn't say everyone is growing on their front porch here. i would actually sy that hardly anyone grows here...indoor or outdoor. the laws are pretty serious about growing but possession of less than an ounce is not even a fine here anymore. there is serious talk about legalizing it completely to curb the drug violence. not sure if that would work cause all that violence is from cocaine.
> 
> you could live very well on $900 a month down here. the cost of living is very low here while the quality of living is very high. real estate is cheap as long as you aren't on the beach or in one of the high tourist areas. go 10-15 minutes outside of town and the prices are pennies on the dollar. if you don't have residency you are supposed to leave every 90 days. that may have changed to 120 days. i thought i heard something about it. you have to leave the country for 48 or 72 hours i think. most people just pay a service and send their passports to the border for $200. that's what i used to do before i had residency. a lot of times you will leave anyway going back to the U.S. or travelling. it's easy to get residency if you are retired or don't plan on working here. usually you can get it after you have lived here for a year. then it costs about $1500 and takes around a year. if you aren't retired, married to a Costa Rican, or father of a Costa Rican baby then it gets a little more complicated getting your residency. not at all impossible; just a little more time consuming.


fathering Costa Rican babys..now thats an idea i could live w/


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Aug 22, 2012)

couple pics from the gardens

View attachment 2305290 View attachment 2305291

View attachment 2305292 View attachment 2305293 View attachment 2305294


----------



## backyardagain (Aug 23, 2012)

Sup Scoob, how's it been, got my tent all set up now, only running 300ws of hps till i can get my 600. but everything seems to be coming along nicely, also seen that you have been dealin with some haters in other threads, oh well guess they just all got something against advance and someone who knows how to grow, well once i get my 600w ill get some pics of what my autos looking like also just started some photos. 4 diferent strains gonna do some hunting to find one i like to just a have a room full of the same thing.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Aug 24, 2012)

backyardagain said:


> Sup Scoob, how's it been, got my tent all set up now, only running 300ws of hps till i can get my 600. but everything seems to be coming along nicely, also seen that you have been dealin with some haters in other threads, oh well guess they just all got something against advance and someone who knows how to grow, well once i get my 600w ill get some pics of what my autos looking like also just started some photos. 4 diferent strains gonna do some hunting to find one i like to just a have a room full of the same thing.


hey backyard, what's going on man? hope all is well. yea, dealing with haters is like entertainment for me. lol. proving how stupid they are about these things is funny.

good luck on the grow and keep me posted once you get that 600w up. feel free to post pics here if you want. later bro.


----------



## backyardagain (Aug 24, 2012)

ha yeah it is pretty entertaining to read on how they purposely botched that AN results and got thet other cvompanies down to a science. lol. but besides that i got my light today, minus the air cooled hood, quick question tho, on a mh light is there suppose to be a loose piece of glass on a metal rod? first time using a mh so not sure how they are supose to be.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Aug 24, 2012)

backyardagain said:


> ha yeah it is pretty entertaining to read on how they purposely botched that AN results and got thet other cvompanies down to a science. lol. but besides that i got my light today, minus the air cooled hood, quick question tho, on a mh light is there suppose to be a loose piece of glass on a metal rod? first time using a mh so not sure how they are supose to be.


yea, that's what they look like. something like this...


----------



## backyardagain (Aug 24, 2012)

yeah well just got everything up and running damn near need sungglasses to go into room. since moving it to basement i have yet to have it reach abo ve 78degrees and 55rh. might not need an air coole dhood afetr all. ill get some pics up ina few. also njo signs of life yet on the 4 i just planted hopefully in the next few days they will pop.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Aug 24, 2012)

backyardagain said:


> yeah well just got everything up and running damn near need sungglasses to go into room. since moving it to basement i have yet to have it reach abo ve 78degrees and 55rh. might not need an air coole dhood afetr all. ill get some pics up ina few. also njo signs of life yet on the 4 i just planted hopefully in the next few days they will pop.


cool bro. when you go to flower don't let the humidity get that high. try and keep it 30-40%. will help reduce the chance of getting mold and mildew. will also help dry your plants out a little faster.


----------



## ODanksta (Aug 25, 2012)

Hey over the last few years I have been wanting to move to Costa Rica. Are you from North America? I guess that is my first question.. Lol

Second lets say I moved down there with about 5 to 10 grand, would I be able to make it? Is there jobs for English speaking Americans there? 

I am serious, it seems like paradise to me. I have done a little research I know living is cheap but is hard to find work, and is possible to make income from growing like it is here in the US.. I would love to hear back from


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Aug 25, 2012)

ODanksta said:


> Hey over the last few years I have been wanting to move to Costa Rica. Are you from North America? I guess that is my first question.. Lol
> 
> Second lets say I moved down there with about 5 to 10 grand, would I be able to make it? Is there jobs for English speaking Americans there?
> 
> I am serious, it seems like paradise to me. I have done a little research I know living is cheap but is hard to find work, and is possible to make income from growing like it is here in the US.. I would love to hear back from


thanks for stopping by brotha. i responded to your PM.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Aug 27, 2012)

hope everyone is having a great night. just a little update. pulled a bunch of plants out last night and put them in the dark room for 50 hours or so. then i'll chop them. still got a few left that are finishing off. pulled 7 plants out of veg and stuck them on the other side of the tent. switched out the bulb to mh for the first 2 weeks of 12/12. 

View attachment 2311527 View attachment 2311534 View attachment 2311533

these are all the girls i pulled out this morning.here's my tent now. slowing it down to 1 light while i am gone. gonna give one of the guys who works for me a chance on these girls. see if he can keep them alive for the first 2 weeks of flower. LOL. the big ones under the HPS light are a good 30 days away from harvest. guess we'll see how he does. 

View attachment 2311539 View attachment 2311540 View attachment 2311541

View attachment 2311542 View attachment 2311543 View attachment 2311536

View attachment 2311535 View attachment 2311537 View attachment 2311538


i'm doing a little cloning experiment. took 70 clones last night off the 7 plants. the first pic are the plants i cloned. those are the ones i put into flower afterward. then you see what they look like after i cloned them. they aren't really going into flower. i'm just keeping them in that tent and pulling them out during the day for some sunshine. gonna wait a week or two and let them recover from the cloning.

View attachment 2311531 View attachment 2311529

so, i'm doing half the clones under the dome and half without the dome. humidity is a steady 55%. they aren't getting any direct light for now. i turned off the T5 after i got done and there is only light fromt he 1000w MH on the other side of the tent.

half the clones got clonex gel. the other half got nothing. then; of those; half got fed and misted with superthrive and clonex solution. the other half got thrive alive b-1. i'll let you know how it goes.

View attachment 2311530 View attachment 2311532 View attachment 2311528​


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Aug 29, 2012)

Had the fellas give a good cleaning to all the tools from the workshop. pulled everything out that isn't anchored down. I love power tools!


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Aug 29, 2012)

Love the plants . Dam your good. But what did you do buy a DeWalt plant lol,


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Aug 29, 2012)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Love the plants . Dam your good. But what did you do buy a DeWalt plant lol,


hey buddy, i usually buy dewalt tools when i need something because they are the easiest to get repaired if there is a problem. down here in costa rica dewalt and makita are the only 2 companies that have licensed distributors and technicians. i prefer bosch and milwaukee for some things but they would be a pain to fix if something went wrong. would hve to send them back to the states.


----------



## Sencha (Aug 29, 2012)

HOLY CRAP!!! Look at all those beautiful tools.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Aug 31, 2012)

cleanup day in the yard down at the other property. we had a pretty bad storm come through on wednesday and thursday. bunch of branches fell and a lot of stuff got knowcked around. had to bust out the chainsaw and trim back some of the bigger trees.

the juplones are mostly ready. we picked about half of them off the trees. we'll leave the rest for another 2 weeks or so till they fatten up. we ended up getting 12 5 gallon buckets full. each bucket weighs about 34 punds when they are full. so figure around 400lbs of juplones. we gave a lot away to friends and workers. sold about 200lbs as well to the local fruit and vegetable stands and supermarkets. they give me $2 a pound so i made a little money (or store credit).

 


changed out the soil in the grow boxes as well. getting ready to plant a few things. the soil came out of my organic compost bin. it's been in there for a year with gnonis, bananas, mangos, etc... being added almost daily. the soil is so rich you can just smell the nutrients in it. filled up both grow boxes with it. in total it was about 500 gallons of soil i pulled out of the compost bin and there is still a decent amount left.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Sep 2, 2012)

Decided to pull the tents out of the storage garage. i've got some pretty heavy equipment coming in along with a lot of materials for construction of my greenhouse that i need to store. Starting construction on this space for the house grow in Decemeber. They guys are gonna pour the pad in 2 weeks and run the drains, electrical, and water lines while i'm gone. we'll start going vertical when i get back. going with 15" psi tested block construction filled with an insulation foam. 100% sealed. oversized wiring and breakers; all imbedded conduit; 8,000btu minisplit in the workspace; water pressure booster system; RO filter; commercial 16" deep dpuble sinks; 2 inch floor drains in each room; 3' tall pad. talked to Chillking; getting a 5hp compact self contained chiller. I'm gonna go crazy on this one. run the whole thing on an eaton powerware 9170 12kVa battery backup system. no power outages; fully conditioned power; no voltage drops, triple the life of all electronics.


View attachment 2317707


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Sep 2, 2012)

Got your shit together on this one. Why all the lights for a green house though?I must be missing something. Thanks for sharing


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Sep 2, 2012)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Got your shit together on this one. Why all the lights for a green house though?I must be missing something. Thanks for sharing


hey buzzin, hope all is well. that's not the green house. right now i have 3 4x8 tents in a solid concrete sotrage shed that i use for materials and heavy equiment. i mived most of the stuff out and set up the tents and everything. well, now i need the space in there for some new machinery i have coming as well as a bunch of materials that are for the greenhouse and some other projects. so, i'm going to build that structure you see above as my new permenant grow space here at the house. i have the perfect spot for it on the other side of my house on a lower shelf that is pretty well shaded.

the greenhouse plans i'm still working on.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Sep 5, 2012)

took some random picks from the garden before i left.

new batch of herbs
 

some new chilis
   

clones of my mamon chino trees are doing great


this is how we make hash. 36v drill on low gear with a 5 gallon paint mixer attachment


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Sep 5, 2012)

You have the green thumb for sure


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Sep 5, 2012)

Stillbuzzin said:


> You have the green thumb for sure


thanks man. it's not hard down here. everything grows. LOL


----------



## Sencha (Sep 5, 2012)

Just heard about the earthquake. Hope you are well. If you need extra help putting shit back together, let me know. I'll hop a plane.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Sep 5, 2012)

Sencha said:


> Just heard about the earthquake. Hope you are well. If you need extra help putting shit back together, let me know. I'll hop a plane.



Just heard from Scooby doesnt sound good. But sounds like hes Ok for now.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Sep 14, 2012)

been on vacation for a few weeks. got a few more weeks of traveling. just though i'd share some pics. Costa Rica is my home but NYC will ALWAYS be my "HOME"


----------



## atidd11 (Sep 14, 2012)

Beautiful pics scooby i love the night life!! And the mountians ya got goin on!


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Sep 22, 2012)

Got to take these 2 out yesterday for a testdrive. Going back on Wednesday to drive a 911 Turbo. The Ferrari was a BEAST! Thank you to Mikey!


Aston Martin Vantage


Aston Martin DB9 6 Speed Manual (1 of 500)


Ferrari 599GTB


----------



## Brother Numsi (Sep 22, 2012)

Damn fine automobiles!! Have fun Scooby


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Oct 12, 2012)

Back in NY from a much needed vacation. Had a blast. Took this badboy out for a few hours yesterday...she'll snap your head back.


----------



## curly604 (Oct 16, 2012)

beauty ride man bet she goes quick , love this thread man cant wait to see more costa rican fruit and hopefully some nice buds too


----------



## chicanoindo (Oct 16, 2012)

Damn homie your living the good life, Congratulations


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Oct 29, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> Back in NY from a much needed vacation. Had a blast. Took this badboy out for a few hours yesterday...she'll snap your head back.
> 
> View attachment 2370659 View attachment 2370660 View attachment 2370666 View attachment 2370663
> 
> ...




Is this the one you purchased


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Oct 30, 2012)

no, that's a 2008 911 Turbo. she was a beast and part of the reason i pulled the trigger on a porsche. i got the 2013 911 Turbo S. it has a little more power and a lot different interior. plus it is paddle shifters as opposed to tiptronic. some other pretty cool features.


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 31, 2012)

Scooby! Doin it big homie!


----------



## Prisoner #56802 (Oct 31, 2012)

I'd love to test drive a Porche!

Lucky bastard! LOL!!! All I have is a Nissan Altima SL w/ custom wheels! I would like to upgrade the brakes!


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Oct 31, 2012)

how fast you get that porche going so far scoob? I would lose my lisence for sure with one of them cars all I got is a 95 camaro and I can't drive the speed limit with that bitch I love that car it has T tops and she goes pretty good probally don't got shit on your porche though. want to race slips? lol


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Oct 31, 2012)

Man I hope Scoobs new car wasnt in New York city. Lots of cars under water.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Oct 31, 2012)

bluntmassa1 said:


> how fast you get that porche going so far scoob? I would lose my lisence for sure with one of them cars all I got is a 95 camaro and I can't drive the speed limit with that bitch I love that car it has T tops and she goes pretty good probally don't got shit on your porche though. want to race slips? lol


i haven't really gotten on it yet. you have to break the engine in for about 3000 miles before you really start pushing them. she handles like knowthing i've ever driven. i've gotten as high as 140 so far.just getting her into the zone right now. she will snap your head back through the first 4 gears.




Stillbuzzin said:


> Man I hope Scoobs new car wasnt in New York city. Lots of cars under water.


no way. costs a fortune to park cars in those garages and even more so for luxury cars. plus, i'd never want to drive it in nyc. i keep her safe in the garage at my house in new jersey with the other toys.


----------



## Sencha (Oct 31, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> no, that's a 2008 911 Turbo. she was a beast and part of the reason i pulled the trigger on a porsche. i got the 2013 911 Turbo S. it has a little more power and a lot different interior. plus it is paddle shifters as opposed to tiptronic. some other pretty cool features.


Excellent taste my friend.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Oct 31, 2012)

Sencha said:


> Excellent taste my friend.


thanks, really like the new audi s6. it's got balls for a mid sized luxury sedan. with a few mods you can push it to 580hp fairly easily.


----------



## mantiszn (Oct 31, 2012)

Scooby what is you do for a living? or is best not to say? lol


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Oct 31, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Scooby what is you do for a living? or is best not to say? lol


i have a real job. i develop and invest in high end real estate in central america. i also own a shipping/logistics company.

what about you? what do you do for a living?


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 1, 2012)

Specialist consultant / sysadmin
Basically some complicated boring Computer crap.

I fucking hate it though and want to do something else with my life. :/



ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> i have a real job. i develop and invest in high end real estate in central america. i also own a shipping/logistics company.
> 
> what about you? what do you do for a living?


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Nov 1, 2012)

mantiszn said:


> Specialist consultant / sysadmin
> Basically some complicated boring Computer crap.
> 
> I fucking hate it though and want to do something else with my life. :/


sounds like my old job. staring at 4 computer screens 10-12 hours a day. used to be on wall street. guess i got lucky. i got out at 26 and started doing what i love in a part of the world i really enjoy.


----------



## mantiszn (Nov 1, 2012)

glad to hear it man, always great hearing when people are living their dreams.

if you find a job you enjoy, you never have to work another day in your life..
some of us are still searching.

peace 




ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> sounds like my old job. staring at 4 computer screens 10-12 hours a day. used to be on wall street. guess i got lucky. i got out at 26 and started doing what i love in a part of the world i really enjoy.


----------



## Sencha (Nov 1, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> thanks, really like the new audi s6. it's got balls for a mid sized luxury sedan. with a few mods you can push it to 580hp fairly easily.


I like it too. Do you watch GT racing at all?


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Nov 2, 2012)

i don't watch much tv. if anything just sports and a few HBO shows. in Costa Rica i don't get all the channels we get in the US. no discovery, nat geo, spike, etc...


----------



## Sencha (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm with ya on the tv thing. I pay for internet but won't pay for cable.

There's a cool GT course in Ohio. Lots of different racing, no NASCAR! Their main event is the Mid-Ohio Sports Car Challenge. 

It's a pretty amazing weekend and not too pricey.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Nov 2, 2012)

Hows the growin going?


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Dec 14, 2012)

what up everyone? hope all is well in the riu world. been on a endless summer type vacation. then hurricane sandy threw a monkey wrench in my plans. haha. back in Costa Rica now getting things back in order. fishing has started up. getting the grow back up and running here at the house. just hought i'd share some stuff with you guys.

here's some pics from around the garden at the other property.

 Basil, Cucumber & Cherry Tomatoes

 Basil

 My transplanted cactus is doing great

 Cherry Chilis

  A very spicy chili


   My transplanted Mamon Chino trees


 Thyme


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 14, 2012)

Good to see you back my friend.
Hope your vacation was fruitful - what's up next on the tournament circuit ?


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Dec 14, 2012)

getting ready to start construction on a larger dedicated grow room for the property. just got a 5 ton chiller and a bunch of stuff. plus loads of freebies and a few things i'm gonna try out. 

we're starting construction on this bad boy in january.




the workshop


some new toys and freebies. gotta do some experimentation. can't wait to do my side by side with Dyna Grow. finally shut up some of the liars on this forum.


always gotta have worm castings and lime. lol.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Dec 15, 2012)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Good to see you back my friend.
> Hope your vacation was fruitful - what's up next on the tournament circuit ?


what's up amigo? hope all is well with you and the family. there is a tournament this week but we skipped it this year. for some reason not many people are fishing it. usually it's the first week of december but this year they did it in the middle of the month. i think a lot of people couldn't take the time so close to christmas. there is another tournament next week we are gonna fish up in guatemala. then the signature series back here starts in january.

what have you been up to?


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Dec 15, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> getting ready to start construction on a larger dedicated grow room for the property. just got a 5 ton chiller and a bunch of stuff. plus loads of freebies and a few things i'm gonna try out.
> 
> we're starting construction on this bad boy in january.
> 
> ...


Looking great man! Can't wait to see the results. I am also with you in the dyna grow. Make me a believer in, "you get what you pay for."  lol 

Quick question for you, since you are a fisher and all, I really want to go tuna fishing next summer. When would be the best time and where would you recommend? I'm setting aside a few bucks, last time I went I was a teenager and had a blast, then it cost me $850 for a 2 day trip 100 miles off the shore. Thanks ahead if time and good luck with the grow


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Dec 15, 2012)

Bird Gymnastics said:


> Looking great man! Can't wait to see the results. I am also with you in the dyna grow. Make me a believer in, "you get what you pay for."  lol
> 
> Quick question for you, since you are a fisher and all, I really want to go tuna fishing next summer. When would be the best time and where would you recommend? I'm setting aside a few bucks, last time I went I was a teenager and had a blast, then it cost me $850 for a 2 day trip 100 miles off the shore. Thanks ahead if time and good luck with the grow


hey bud, hope all is well. i'm gonna journal the construction of this room as well as my current side-by-side on the dyna vs. advanced grow. i'll send you the links. 

i don't wanna blow up your spot but i don't know where you live. you can go tuna fishing in the Pacific from southern california all the way down to chile. that's mostly yellowtail fishing. the north atlantic get's the slobs; bluefin and big eye tuna. they get to 2-3 times the size of a big yellowtail. heavily regulated out of a lot of states. down in the carolinas you can get both of them; mostly yellowtail though. send me a PM and i'll point you in the right direction. the seasons are different in every location as the fish are migratory. i fish all over and in a lot of billfish tournaments but i honestly LOVE tuna fishing. 

just gimme an idea where you wanna go (if you wanna stay local) and i'll point you in the right direction.


----------



## DSB65 (Dec 15, 2012)

Looks like things are going good with you


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Dec 17, 2012)

just found some pics of my old truck while we were working on it. added a roof rack later on with 2 reverse lights and 4 forward facing lights. couple other kinick nacks too. just though i'd share. still was my favorite truck. got a new one coming next month. we're going all out on the next one.


----------



## phishtank (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm coming to live with you man...you remind me how fucking boring my life is...lol.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Dec 18, 2012)

phishtank said:


> I'm coming to live with you man...you remind me how fucking boring my life is...lol.


yo phish...where you been at buddy? how's things going?


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Dec 18, 2012)

just ran across some random pics in a hidden folder on my computer. lol. forgot all about these.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Dec 18, 2012)

glad to see things are doing great for you. nice work on the ride


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Dec 18, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> glad to see things are doing great for you. nice work on the ride


sold that truck 2 years ago. had a new one but just got the 2013. we're doing some crazy shit to it. should have it back in a few weeks. i'll post some pics.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Dec 19, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> just ran across some random pics in a hidden folder on my computer. lol. forgot all about these.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2448174 View attachment 2448175 View attachment 2448176
> ...


now I'm going down to costa rica renting a boat and going fishing biggest thing I've ever caught was a 2 1/2 foot hamer head shark I could go for a nice marlin or tuna and that would be the perfect place get some good weed down their and a boat cruise around the caribian for a month I stay too long I'll probally never leave I hate the snow.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Dec 19, 2012)

bluntmassa1 said:


> now I'm going down to costa rica renting a boat and going fishing biggest thing I've ever caught was a 2 1/2 foot hamer head shark I could go for a nice marlin or tuna and that would be the perfect place get some good weed down their and a boat cruise around the caribian for a month I stay too long I'll probally never leave I hate the snow.


come on down brotha, i'll take you out myself. we don't fish the caribbean though. it's the pacific side that has the sportfishing. they go for tarpon and snook on the other side of the country.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Dec 19, 2012)

spent the day diggin a 75ft ditch and running 140ft of 2/0 Aluminum URD from the loadcenter for the back yard to the spot where the new growroom is gonna be. nothing like needing 150amps at 240v for your grow room. gettin pumped to start going vertical construction. got a 250amp panel that runs the entire backyard, lights, workshop, pressure pumps, hot water heater, ac, etc... waiting on a specialty 150amp sub breaker to hook into the panel cause i can't find one down here. gonna start pouring the pad after the holidays.


----------



## bde0001 (Dec 19, 2012)

whats this? an underground grow?


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Dec 19, 2012)

bde0001 said:


> whats this? an underground grow?


no. running cable to a new dedicated grow room that we're building after the holidays. i think i posted a plan on the last page.


----------



## dcasper75 (Dec 19, 2012)

hhey scoob man awsome lookin place in costa rica man cant wait to c some pics of ur new grow set up once its finished long time lurker on here man u always have something to say and never or nouthing ic is really bs dnt get me wrong everyones got there own opinion and iam new to this world but u deff seem cool to me lol id love to have the money u have id be in heavin lol id have so many plans just like u lol an dalways nice to help others out let alone contesets or advice might have to hit u up for some advise here soon lol


----------



## dangledo (Dec 20, 2012)

dcasper- is that your bong in your avatar? if so, please post that bad boy here

https://www.rollitup.org/galleries/403230-sr-verdes-rollitup-glass-index-75.html


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Dec 21, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> just ran across some random pics in a hidden folder on my computer. lol. forgot all about these.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2448174 View attachment 2448175 View attachment 2448176
> ...


Man thats cool as hell. Would love to be catching some of these. Please post more when you have time.Thanks .


----------



## BlissCannabis (Dec 23, 2012)

This is a really cool thread Scooby, spent a while reading and created an acct just to ask a few ?s if that's cool. I really enjoy learning about Costa Rica (your info on residency was really helpful)... It's an area I'd love to check out down the line. 

I was wondering, will you be using your future greenhouse for ganja? Or is that a bad idea down there? Also, is there a website you'd recommend for researching properties?

Love all the photos of your fruits and other plants... and I'm excited for you with your new grow room getting built soon. Best of luck Scooby! & Happy Holidays everybody 

BC


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 23, 2012)

BlissCannabis said:


> This is a really cool thread Scooby, spent a while reading and created an acct just to ask a few ?s if that's cool. I really enjoy learning about Costa Rica (your info on residency was really helpful)... It's an area I'd love to check out down the line.
> 
> I was wondering, will you be using your future greenhouse for ganja? Or is that a bad idea down there? Also, is there a website you'd recommend for researching properties?
> 
> ...


Welcome to RIU bro & Merry Christmas.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 23, 2012)

scooby im subed bro...... im with u on this on


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Dec 23, 2012)

BlissCannabis said:


> This is a really cool thread Scooby, spent a while reading and created an acct just to ask a few ?s if that's cool. I really enjoy learning about Costa Rica (your info on residency was really helpful)... It's an area I'd love to check out down the line.
> 
> I was wondering, will you be using your future greenhouse for ganja? Or is that a bad idea down there? Also, is there a website you'd recommend for researching properties?
> 
> ...


thanks man. welcome to RIU. i'm gonna do a smaller greenhouse now that we're doing this project with the new dedicated grow room. I wanna test it out fist and make sure that I can keep down the humnidity and heat and keep out the bugs. if it works out then i'll just expand on it. it not only gonna be for weed; i'm sure we'll have plenty of other things growing in there. growing in a greenhouse or in a shed is illegal so i guess it's a bad idea either way. just have to make sure you protect yourself and keep your property secure. and of course; don't let anyone know.

as for researching properties; realtors and real estate websites are a dime a dozen down here. most of them are complete ripoff. they take the price the owenr is asking and add 10-30% to it. it's a complete joke. no regulation whatsoever and on most deal the buyer's agent is the seller's agent and they are both using the same attorney. you have to know your way around the system. go directly to the property owner to negotiate a purchase. always have your own attorney. and never believe the price you see on a real estate website.

happy holidays to you too.

good to see you around Express...what you been up to?


----------



## Sencha (Dec 23, 2012)

Scooby! Happy holidays!


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Dec 23, 2012)

Sencha said:


> Scooby! Happy holidays!


Same to You Sencha. Hope all is well and 2013 is a glorious yea for you. 

How are things going with the rooms?


----------



## polyarcturus (Dec 24, 2012)

whats up scoob? been a while glad to see things are looking up for you. thats some major electrical, looks fun! be careful.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 24, 2012)

Do you have to take your cars to liberia to get them serviced?

When I was in CR I remember hearing that was a pain in the ass.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Dec 25, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> whats up scoob? been a while glad to see things are looking up for you. thats some major electrical, looks fun! be careful.


hey poly, long time no talk. hope all is well with you, the old lady, and the "girls." Merry Christmas



Sr. Verde said:


> Do you have to take your cars to liberia to get them serviced?
> 
> When I was in CR I remember hearing that was a pain in the ass.


No, i've never heard that before. For small stuff you can get it done locally. for warranty work or major body work you take it to San Jose. only 2 hours from where i live and an hour from where i keep my big boat. if it' quick stuff then i just spend the day there. anything major and i take a car service or plane home. i drive a pickup truck so they are pretty durable anyway. all fo the dealers are in San Jose. Maybe you got confused. Any car imported into Costa Rica has to pass customs in Limon; not Liberia. 45.5% import tax on new cars. ridiculous. fully loaded Toyota Tundra Platinum edition (missing a fe major things the U.S. Platinum edition has) costs $88k from Toyota here in Costa Rica. 

Liberia is a probably where you have to go if you live in Guanacaste.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Dec 25, 2012)

hell ya!! that should be an awsome room I wish I could go all out like that maybe some day. but for now my ghetto room don't do too bad at all better than most indow around here I don't know what their doing wrong around here probally using cfl's or led's lol, either way they suck at growing. I do a set up like you I'll have the best weed around no problem. new england sucks for dank bud they'll charge $60 an 1/8th for pretty shitty indoor and get it. I can't stop growing now no way in hell I'm going back to them prices that shits for the sheep. lol


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 26, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> hey poly, long time no talk. hope all is well with you, the old lady, and the "girls." Merry Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's funny you say the last line, because that's exactly where my family in CR is located. 

But man, that tax is insane. I was unaware of that!


----------



## Sencha (Dec 27, 2012)

Oh man. Rooms are great! Good to see you're putting something together. Still going to tinker with an undercurrent?


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 27, 2012)

Can't believe I am so late to the party. Scoobs, if and when you come back, can we talk about CR? Please pm me. Thanks for the thread! Anyone else living there, pm me


----------



## BOARDASFUK (Dec 27, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> spent the day diggin a 75ft ditch and running 140ft of 2/0 Aluminum URD from the loadcenter for the back yard to the spot where the new growroom is gonna be. nothing like needing 150amps at 240v for your grow room. gettin pumped to start going vertical construction. got a 250amp panel that runs the entire backyard, lights, workshop, pressure pumps, hot water heater, ac, etc... waiting on a specialty 150amp sub breaker to hook into the panel cause i can't find one down here. gonna start pouring the pad after the holidays.
> 
> nice panel dude
> this is fab
> ...


nice panel dude
this is fab 
DSB65 in jail trying raise bail money 
get him out 
im trying get his friends chip in 10 or 20 bucks


----------



## BOARDASFUK (Dec 27, 2012)

if i dont get him out he sits in jail for 3 months before court on minor charges that have no jail time
he spent christmas in lockdown


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Dec 27, 2012)

Why is D*** in jail? Lew Sterrett? Create an email account so we can discuss away from here.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 28, 2012)

FREE scooby!!!!!


----------



## BOARDASFUK (Dec 28, 2012)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Why is D*** in jail? Lew Sterrett? Create an email account so we can discuss away from here.


minor charges 
this is fab im banned but i asked come back to try 
help 
but way it going it and money so tight for everyone which i understand im have just work my ass off to get my bro out


----------



## Sencha (Dec 28, 2012)

Sorry about your bro.


----------



## BOARDASFUK (Dec 28, 2012)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Why is D*** in jail? Lew Sterrett? Create an email account so we can discuss away from here.


sorry thread jack scooby 
im at [email protected]


----------



## BOARDASFUK (Dec 28, 2012)

Sencha said:


> Sorry about your bro.


thanks bro 
i will let him know u thinking of him


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 30, 2012)

Scoob got caught up in something? Anything I can do to help?


----------



## Brother Numsi (Dec 31, 2012)

Glad to see you're back here Scoob.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Dec 31, 2012)

Glad you are back. Now back to business


----------



## GrowinTheDank (Dec 31, 2012)

When a user gets banned everyone on the forum should be able to tell by looking at their profile..it's ridiculous that we have to wonder whether someone is in trouble just because they get banned for something stupid.


----------



## mantiszn (Dec 31, 2012)

You can tell ... The rep button disappears.




GrowinTheDank said:


> When a user gets banned everyone on the forum should be able to tell by looking at their profile..it's ridiculous that we have to wonder whether someone is in trouble just because they get banned for something stupid.


----------



## patlpp (Dec 31, 2012)

^^^^^.....and the "private message" , "add as contact" and avatar disappear too.^^^^^


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Dec 31, 2012)

when you need to get to san jose in a hurry. just rent the whole plane...


  


my office away from the office


----------



## patlpp (Dec 31, 2012)

I want to see some San Jose booty on here if you can muster some up.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 1, 2013)

patlpp said:


> I want to see some San Jose booty on here if you can muster some up.


send me a PM with a ghost email account and i'll send you my "portfolio." I don't post pics of women like that on this site. Think it's a little too public and disrespectful.


----------



## Alexander Supertramp (Jan 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;rmx4twCK3_I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmx4twCK3_I[/video]


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 3, 2013)

Birthday Breakfast of Champions. Notice the roach in the corner. LOL.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 3, 2013)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> Birthday Breakfast of Champions. Notice the roach in the corner. LOL.
> 
> View attachment 2465026
> 
> ...


Are these old pics? Just asking, because everything is super green in the pics?


----------



## ironcross360 (Jan 3, 2013)

wish i could find some cheap land in costa rica  1000 a acre and 5 acres minimum (hints?) Anyone know of any cheap?


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 3, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> Are these old pics? Just asking, because everything is super green in the pics?


not old pics. that's costa rica buddy.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 3, 2013)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> not old pics. that costa rica buddy.


no shit? right on scooby


----------



## zone5bmi (Jan 4, 2013)

You live where millions would consider a dream Sir. This is very cool indeed


----------



## Alexander Supertramp (Jan 5, 2013)

Its a dream alright.....


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Alexander Supertramp said:


> Its a dream alright.....


do not post in my thread anymore. this is a journal and therefore i choose who get's to post and sho doesn't. since all you want to do is troll then please do it elsewhere. i have plenty of other threads.


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jan 5, 2013)

Very impressed. "The greatest revenge is living well"


----------



## ilovethegreen (Jan 10, 2013)

Looks like you're living a fine life there, Scoob. give me a couple years to build up 
my lien $ and i'm off to Germany. Have a good life for me


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Jan 11, 2013)

Costa rica looks amazing man. Shit, when I'm old, I can see myself living it up there.


----------



## ilovethegreen (Jan 11, 2013)

Tha fuck are you talkin' about boy? he was caught? fuck


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 11, 2013)

can someone explain the animosity toward scooby for being giving, even if it is self serving, it is a win win act?


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 11, 2013)

i wasn't caught. lmao. and i'm not 45 years old either. that guy probably got busted for stupidity. police can't enter the private property where i live. no one is busting me.


----------



## ilovethegreen (Jan 11, 2013)

Good i was praying for you for a second there. I have a friend that was recently caught... think about it almost everyday, i couldn't imagine


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 11, 2013)

The David Cruse dude is a spammer.
Hopefully he'll be gone in a bit.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 12, 2013)

La Zona Americana del Sur! Que Rico!!!


View attachment 2477260


View attachment 2477261


View attachment 2477262


View attachment 2477263


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jan 12, 2013)

You are one lucky man. Thanks for sharing your world with us. Your knowledge is so much appreciated here . Thanks


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 12, 2013)

just wanted to throw up some random pics from around the house down here in the southern zone.



some of the old banana company docs of my house when the company still owned it. United Fruit Company (now Chiquita/Dole Brands International) owned 80% of coastal central america. They were the largest company in the world for almost 100 years. the southern zone was their headquarters for banana production. the town of golfito was the where all their bananas shipped from. it's a deepwater gulf inside of a gulf. 

  



just some random pics from around the yard.


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 12, 2013)

so _that's_ how flamingo plants grow....... (only ever seen them in pots)

gorgeous pics, scooby


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 12, 2013)

mellokitty said:


> so _that's_ how flamingo plants grow....... (only ever seen them in pots)
> 
> gorgeous pics, scooby


thanks kitty. down here we call them "birds of paradise"


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 12, 2013)

i love bananas.


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 12, 2013)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> thanks kitty. down here we call them "birds of paradise"


aaahhh. up here (where they're ALL imports) these are the more familiar "birds of paradise":






i think they're the same family though? the other kind are quite rare; i forget what they wanted for the potted ones but i've seen them sold as cut flowers for $25/stem.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 13, 2013)

awesome thread, great pictures.
the old man likes the tarpon, i like to dive.
Hogfish tacos on my menu in 6 weeks.


----------



## mantiszn (Jan 13, 2013)

Actual name is strelitzia, native to and common in South Africa where I'm originally from
Beautiful plant, almost everyone back home has them in their gardens.



mellokitty said:


> aaahhh. up here (where they're ALL imports) these are the more familiar "birds of paradise":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 13, 2013)

mellokitty said:


> aaahhh. up here (where they're ALL imports) these are the more familiar "birds of paradise":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think you are right. cuase we have ones that are exactly the same but one grows up and the other down. the ones that grow up look like your picture. i wish i knew more about the foliage here. i just think it look puuuurdy!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 13, 2013)

dangledo said:


> awesome thread, great pictures.
> the old man likes the tarpon, i like to dive.
> Hogfish tacos on my menu in 6 weeks.


I know that they are really a wrasse, but I grew up calling them Hog snapper - it just sounds right.
And they look beautiful on a plate !


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jan 13, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I know that they are really a wrasse, but I grew up calling them Hog snapper - it just sounds right.
> And they look beautiful on a plate !
> 
> View attachment 2479175[/Q
> ...


----------



## MellowFarmer (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey Scooby I really need to sit down and read through this all but as I am having difficulty learning Spanish as a third languange amd not remembering moi francais tres bien and having tried Cali Junior College class even lol and living iin an entirely immigrant non english speaking above say age 12 please help?! there must be a way? i really am close to just hopping the border no passport fusa mais moi house est about to be next to a huge casino which means if i wait a year or two a big bounty to bring with me if my gamble is correct so a year to be fluent? ::


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 14, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I know that they are really a wrasse, but I grew up calling them Hog snapper - it just sounds right.
> And they look beautiful on a plate !
> 
> View attachment 2479175


never seen that before. that is a cool ass looking fish.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 14, 2013)

MellowFarmer said:


> Hey Scooby I really need to sit down and read through this all but as I am having difficulty learning Spanish as a third languange amd not remembering moi francais tres bien and having tried Cali Junior College class even lol and living iin an entirely immigrant non english speaking above say age 12 please help?! there must be a way? i really am close to just hopping the border no passport fusa mais moi house est about to be next to a huge casino which means if i wait a year or two a big bounty to bring with me if my gamble is correct so a year to be fluent? ::



if you immerse yourself then a year to be understandable; 3 years to b fluent; 5 years to be local. just depends. i was FULLY IMMERSED working construction all day.


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jan 14, 2013)

yea i thought i just posted something i dont know i guess somebody just deleted it? But why?. Scooby is that 3rd world country investing something that I could get into with untaxed dollars? You dont have to answer this if you dont want. I know the question is controversial.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 14, 2013)

I can see deleted post's & don't see any in this thread from you.

Did you post in another thinking it was this one ?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 14, 2013)

This is a great thread, glad I'm subbed.

Thanks for all the awesome photos of the flora .


----------



## Sencha (Jan 14, 2013)

Makes me want a greenhouse.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 14, 2013)

I've already got one, but this time of year its more like a "Brown house".


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 14, 2013)

Da Almighty Jew said:


> yea i thought i just posted something i dont know i guess somebody just deleted it? But why?. Scooby is that 3rd world country investing something that I could get into with untaxed dollars? You dont have to answer this if you dont want. I know the question is controversial.


very easily


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jan 14, 2013)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> hey mellow. i'm sure there are some areas of this country where growing outdoor would be much easier. up north it is a dryer climate; they get less rain; and it's a little less humid. not sure they have the same pest problems. i wouldn't say everyone is growing on their front porch here. i would actually sy that hardly anyone grows here...indoor or outdoor. the laws are pretty serious about growing but possession of less than an ounce is not even a fine here anymore. there is serious talk about legalizing it completely to curb the drug violence. not sure if that would work cause all that violence is from cocaine.
> 
> you could live very well on $900 a month down here. the cost of living is very low here while the quality of living is very high. real estate is cheap as long as you aren't on the beach or in one of the high tourist areas. go 10-15 minutes outside of town and the prices are pennies on the dollar. if you don't have residency you are supposed to leave every 90 days. that may have changed to 120 days. i thought i heard something about it. you have to leave the country for 48 or 72 hours i think. most people just pay a service and send their passports to the border for $200. that's what i used to do before i had residency. a lot of times you will leave anyway going back to the U.S. or travelling. it's easy to get residency if you are retired or don't plan on working here. usually you can get it after you have lived here for a year. then it costs about $1500 and takes around a year. if you aren't retired, married to a Costa Rican, or father of a Costa Rican baby then it gets a little more complicated getting your residency. not at all impossible; just a little more time consuming.



Hi Scoob,

Great thread, thank you. My wife and I are seriously looking at heading out. We've been looking at S. AM, but Costa Rica looks and sounds great. I love the options on climate and was looking at Ecuaodr for that reason. Her mother is coming too and she is retired. Do you think residency would be easier for us if she got it first, because she is family? Are there opportunities to work there? Thanks for any input!!


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 15, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> Hi Scoob,
> 
> Great thread, thank you. My wife and I are seriously looking at heading out. We've been looking at S. AM, but Costa Rica looks and sounds great. I love the options on climate and was looking at Ecuaodr for that reason. Her mother is coming too and she is retired. Do you think residency would be easier for us if she got it first, because she is family? Are there opportunities to work there? Thanks for any input!!


unless you are retired or have a chile here in costa rica it takes about 2 years to get residency. as fa as work goes...gotta make your own way. everyone is different but the common bond we all have that live down here is that we had to get dreative about what we do for a living and how we do it.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 21, 2013)

just some random pics from the last few days...

herradura bay from my condo.

 


not sure what these guys are but they are fun to watch run around. like little roadrunners.

  

 


scarlet macaws. they live on the mountain behond my condo. thousands of them. they fly down to the beaches in the morning to feed on the almond trees (different almond than we eat). then they make their way back up to the mountain every night. they always travel in mated pairs. noisy fuckers though. lol.

 

 


nothing better than a relaxing day by the pool


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. What is the temperature . I see people in the surf. Must be supper nice.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jan 22, 2013)

Subbed beautiful pics my man. Did the yucatan pen. many many moons ago! So i see alot of wonderful forest and veggies but how's the fishing?


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 22, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Subbed beautiful pics my man. Did the yucatan pen. many many moons ago! So i see alot of wonderful forest and veggies but how's the fishing?


check out the video in my signature if you wanna know how the fishing is.


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (Jan 22, 2013)

subbed like a mofo. good thread scoob


----------



## Carne Seca (Jan 23, 2013)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> not sure what these guys are but they are fun to watch run around. like little roadrunners.
> 
> View attachment 2490666 View attachment 2490667
> 
> View attachment 2490668 View attachment 2490669


Those are Northern Jacanas.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 23, 2013)

Carne Seca said:


> Those are Northern Jacanas.


cool...thanks for the info.


----------



## Lucius Vorenus (Jan 23, 2013)

Scooby check your messages


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 24, 2013)

subbed way kool


----------



## branbran420 (Feb 2, 2013)

Simply beautiful


----------



## Carne Seca (Feb 5, 2013)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> cool...thanks for the info.


No charge, sir!


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Feb 24, 2013)

Anyone heard from Scooby?


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Feb 25, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Anyone heard from Scooby?


what up still? hope all is well. i'm still here...just been busy these last few weeks. just closed on a remodel property on jan. 31st. since then it's been nonstop with the contractor, electrician, plumber, carpenter, welder, furniture people, pool contractor, furniture people, etc... plus we're right in the heart of fishing season here. been really busy.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Feb 25, 2013)

Good to here from you. Slip us some fishing photos when you get a chance. Love to see some.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Mar 13, 2013)

what up fellas? hope everyone is well. been traveling, fishing and working. thought i'd share some pics. these are pics from one of my houses.


the local airport is right behind my house. the commuter planes fly right by my roof. the first pic is a sea plane that we use to spot schools of tuna.
  

these are pics from the mountains behind the town. you can see the entire gulf and the channel into the little gulf.
  

some pics from a boat trip out into the gulf.
  

some random pics from around the house and the neighborhood.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 13, 2013)

So peaceful......

puerta vida


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Mar 21, 2013)

Man Scooby where you been? Missed your post . Hows the garden growing. Hope your keeping everyone in Costa Rica straight. Stay in touch and keep us informed about the fishing.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Mar 21, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Man Scooby where you been? Missed your post . Hows the garden growing. Hope your keeping everyone in Costa Rica straight. Stay in touch and keep us informed about the fishing.


things are going well Stil. how you been? fishing season is almost over in costa Rica. we had a great tournament season. finished 2nd in 1 tournament and 4th in another. we ended up 2nd for the series which is our highest finish to date in the overall. it was pretty cool. got 9 plants in flower right now. keeping it simple cause i am still traveling around alot so i have my gardener watching them. 3 amnesia haze, 3 sour diesel, and 3 bubblegum. i'll get some pics up soon.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Mar 27, 2013)

beautiful


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 29, 2013)

Your gardener must be pretty awesome.

Did you ever get that room together that you posted the schematics for? That is like blueprint porn for me, I think of it often when I imagine the 'perfect' setup.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Mar 29, 2013)

Sr. Verde said:


> Your gardener must be pretty awesome.
> 
> Did you ever get that room together that you posted the schematics for? That is like blueprint porn for me, I think of it often when I imagine the 'perfect' setup.


 we've got the foundation and walls built. all of the grow material is sitting in my guest house. we're getting there. I just haven't been around much.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Mar 29, 2013)

This week is Semana Santa. the biggest holiday in Latin America. Yesterday we went cliff diving at a really cool waterfall that's about an hour drive and 2 hour hike from my Golfito house. Then we went to the farm and picked out a pig for the smoker. Not a bad day.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 29, 2013)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> we've got the foundation and walls built. all of the grow material is sitting in my guest house. we're getting there. I just haven't been around much.


awesome...... glad to hear..


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Mar 29, 2013)

Scooby Dooby Doo said:


> This week is Semana Santa. the biggest holiday in Latin America. Yesterday we went cliff diving at a really cool waterfall that's about an hour drive and 2 hour hike from my Golfito house. Then we went to the farm and picked out a pig for the smoker. Not a bad day.View attachment 2591924View attachment 2591925View attachment 2591926View attachment 2591927View attachment 2591923View attachment 2591929View attachment 2591930View attachment 2591932View attachment 2591931View attachment 2591933



Awesome . Thanks for sharing . Send a few more pictures when you have time.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Mar 29, 2013)

We mounted GoPro cameras to ourselves and cliff dived from the waterfall. Platforms at 12ft., 22ft., 38ft., and 56ft. Still editing the footage. Will get a video up soon.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Apr 14, 2013)

Welcome to the JUNGLE baby!!!!


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 14, 2013)

Oh Lord ...................................


----------



## Bear Country (Apr 14, 2013)

Ouch!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 14, 2013)

Living in the Philippines cured my big bug urge.
Fuckn praying mantises bigger than your hand flying at your face.
Rhinoceros beetles weighing 1/4 pound bouncing off the windshield.
Fun times


----------



## Sencha (Apr 15, 2013)

Hey Scooby. Nice to see some new pics. Can't wait to see the video. I'm buying a GoPro in the next few weeks for my zip line tour of Kentucky. It's not Costa Rica zip-lining but it will have to do.

Been busy as hell here. Sorry I haven't taken the time to chat. Stay cool!


----------



## megagrind (Apr 15, 2013)

hey scooby im in guanacaste been here for about 2 years. i just posted a thread looking for some help....maybe you could help me get some materials here in costa rica? have you heard of costa rica hydroponics? http://costaricahydroponics.com/ went to their location near san jose the other day...pretty cool and the guys working there seem pretty cool...they also do encomiendas and other types of deliveres...pics of your farm look absolutely amazing...would love to check it out! i've got some plantains at my place too, wanna get a vegetable garden going too...pura vida hope to hear back from you


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Apr 16, 2013)

megagrind said:


> hey scooby im in guanacaste been here for about 2 years. i just posted a thread looking for some help....maybe you could help me get some materials here in costa rica? have you heard of costa rica hydroponics? http://costaricahydroponics.com/ went to their location near san jose the other day...pretty cool and the guys working there seem pretty cool...they also do encomiendas and other types of deliveres...pics of your farm look absolutely amazing...would love to check it out! i've got some plantains at my place too, wanna get a vegetable garden going too...pura vida hope to hear back from you


hey bud, how goes it up there. I was up in nosara a few weeks ago visiting some friends. i rarely head up to guanacaste though; mostly stick to the southern zone. los suenos, manuel Antonio, drake bay, golfito. i know that store in san jose but i don't deal with them. i know some guys who buy from them but i import all of my materials. i own a shipping company and we're able to avoid customs taxes so it's a lot cheaper and easier for me to just import what i need. plus that place has a very limited selection and the prices are almost double that of the u.s. shoot me a message anytime. glad to help.


----------



## atidd11 (Apr 16, 2013)

Post pics of ur ladies


----------



## MellowFarmer (Apr 18, 2013)

That snake may scare me away! Yikes! 

That was pretty smart Scooby starting a shipping company to cut costs or was it a nice coincidence? 

I have been looking into this as much as I dare lol as my family is hesitant and I am trying not to nag but is it nagging to point out we could be living cheaper in a much chiller country?


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Apr 18, 2013)

MellowFarmer said:


> That snake may scare me away! Yikes!
> 
> That was pretty smart Scooby starting a shipping company to cut costs or was it a nice coincidence?
> 
> I have been looking into this as much as I dare lol as my family is hesitant and I am trying not to nag but is it nagging to point out we could be living cheaper in a much chiller country?


the shipping company kind of just fell into my lap. we were shipping so much stuff in for ourselves and our building projects that i had other friends and developers start asking me to do it for them. hire 2 hot girls and let them run the show. the key is we can bring almost anything in and avoid the 33-52% customs tax. we can cut building costs by 40%. so essentially it cost you $1,000,000 to build a house you have to sell for $1,300,000. i can build the same house for $700,000 and sell it for $1,100,000 and still make more money than you. the key is how we avoid customs taxes. that's my ace in the whole.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Apr 18, 2013)

atidd11 said:


> Post pics of ur ladies


I've posted plenty. right now i'm working on a remodel project about 3 hours from my house. don't get back much. kinda letting my helper take a crack at his first flower. only 6 plants though. he's doing alright for his first time. couple rookie mistakes. i'll be back to full time harvest once i get the materials list and quotes together for this remodel. i'll do a run then and that will probably be it for a while as i'll be onsite down here most of the time.


----------



## MellowFarmer (Apr 18, 2013)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> the shipping company kind of just fell into my lap. we were shipping so much stuff in for ourselves and our building projects that i had other friends and developers start asking me to do it for them. hire 2 hot girls and let them run the show. the key is we can bring almost anything in and avoid the 33-52% customs tax. we can cut building costs by 40%. so essentially it cost you $1,000,000 to build a house you have to sell for $1,300,000. i can build the same house for $700,000 and sell it for $1,100,000 and still make more money than you. the key is how we avoid customs taxes. that's my ace in the whole.


Nice! I actually was looking into those shipping container houses and a company from there popped up that makes them but can't ship them out of there lol, they can't ship the shipping containers!


----------



## MellowFarmer (Apr 18, 2013)

I also noticed on an eco housing site they mentioned they could actually live on the beach and then a real estate site calling some properties titled... huh? does this mean eco friendly housing is cool right on the beach!?


----------



## MellowFarmer (Apr 18, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Costa rica looks amazing man. Shit, when I'm old, I can see myself living it up there.


Come with me! I am this close and you won't have to slave away in TX until you are old!


----------



## MellowFarmer (Apr 18, 2013)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> i wasn't caught. lmao. and i'm not 45 years old either. that guy probably got busted for stupidity. police can't enter the private property where i live. no one is busting me.


For Real?! Like ever ever? Fuck man you will be seeing Mellow soon!


----------



## The cap (Apr 26, 2013)

Just read the whole thing Scoob.. Way to go mate..!!! Awesome pics and looks like a dream spot.. 
Might have to head out that way one day and check it out, looks totally amazing..!!


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Apr 26, 2013)

The cap said:


> Just read the whole thing Scoob.. Way to go mate..!!! Awesome pics and looks like a dream spot..
> Might have to head out that way one day and check it out, looks totally amazing..!!


swing on through, we'll show you a good time and some great smoke. stay tuned. working on a video i'm gonna post in the next day or two. just gotta lay a few tracks over it. pretty cool shit.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Apr 29, 2013)

Still messing around with the video. YouTube rejected half the songs I had on the video so I have to change them around. Edit the footage a little more. Here are some cool pics of the last time we went. We brought a small spear gun with us. They have 2 types of fish in the pond that are really great pan fried. "Machaca" which is almost like a trout but more boney. "Ronkadors" are smaller and tend to stick to the walls and crevices. Both are delicious.


----------



## CCCmints (Apr 30, 2013)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> Still messing around with the video. YouTube rejected half the songs I had on the video so I have to change them around. Edit the footage a little more. Here are some cool pics of the last time we went. We brought a small spear gun with us. They cave 2 types of fish in the pond that are really great pan fried. "Machaca" which is almost like a trout but more boney. "Ronkadors" are smaller and tend to stick to the walls and crevices. Both are delicious.
> 
> View attachment 2637213 View attachment 2637215 View attachment 2637216 View attachment 2637218


might give this a try for your music http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTTEQRJKnbs


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 1, 2013)

I can't seem to enlarge photos anymore; anyone having the same problem. Today is a holiday in Costa Rica (Labor Day) so we busted out the air rifle and took out some of the iguanas that have been eating the fruit out of our trees. They're going on the grill in about 15 minutes.


----------



## Coho (May 2, 2013)

What do they taste like buddy?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 2, 2013)

Coho said:


> What do they taste like buddy?





. .


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 2, 2013)

I've tried them a few times but I don't eat them anymore. They pretty much taste like the dark meat on turkey. The guys that work for me love them though. They eat them all the time.


----------



## cobragro (May 3, 2013)

Hey Scoob! Great thread, you keep talking bout Costa Rico, ILL BE THERE! HAha, its all good. By the way, who is that victory garden bitch?


----------



## SnotBoogie (May 3, 2013)

Iguanas eh....Never considered them as a legit target for air rifles!

Bet theyre a lot easier to stalk than wabbits too


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 3, 2013)

cobragro said:


> Hey Scoob! Great thread, you keep talking bout Costa Rico, ILL BE THERE! HAha, its all good. By the way, who is that victory garden bitch?


Some clown who owned a dump of a hydro store in Cali somewhere. He had a hard on for me. No idea why. Just trolling I guess.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 4, 2013)

Finally got the video done and uploaded with the songs attached. Funny how you get the info to bypass YouTube copyright laws off of YouTube itself. 

Used Adobe Premiere Elements Pro and GoPro Hero2 and Hero3 cameras. All the footage you see was shot by me except for a few of the still shots where my friends were holding the cameras. Make sure to turn the sound up!!

[video=youtube;S3F9rO6BGZg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3F9rO6BGZg[/video]


----------



## SnotBoogie (May 4, 2013)

Track listing? is that Hieroglyphics?

edit: the 1st track


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 4, 2013)

SnotBoogie said:


> Track listing? is that Hieroglyphics?


1. Rakim
2. Eddie Vedder
3. Ben Harper
4. Calle 13 with Ruben Blades
5. Stereophonics


----------



## MellowFarmer (May 8, 2013)

Awesome video! Thanks for posting it, what are you other adventures? Great music too!


----------



## Stillbuzzin (May 11, 2013)

Spam I think,, I reported it.


----------



## typoerror (Jul 23, 2013)

PURA VIDA!!! the wife and i are in Manuel Antonio as i type! cant get enough of this slice of paradise!!!


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Dec 28, 2013)

hey everyone, hope you are all doing well. just getting back into the swing of things here in costa rica. starting construction on a new grow room here at the house in a week. i'll keep everyone posted. been a long year but hopefully 2014 will be better. best wishes.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 28, 2013)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> hey everyone, hope you are all doing well. just getting back into the swing of things here in costa rica. starting construction on a new grow room here at the house in a week. i'll keep everyone posted. been a long year but hopefully 2014 will be better. best wishes.


Good to see you back on the board Scoob.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Dec 28, 2013)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> hey everyone, hope you are all doing well. just getting back into the swing of things here in costa rica. starting construction on a new grow room here at the house in a week. i'll keep everyone posted. been a long year but hopefully 2014 will be better. best wishes.


Glad to see you back. Hows the fishing??


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Dec 28, 2013)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Glad to see you back. Hows the fishing??


i've only gotten out once since i got back. it was a little slow but not too bad.


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 29, 2013)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> i've only gotten out once since i got back. it was a little slow but not too bad.


Was thinking of oving down there and growing... Whats you opinion of the laws down there???


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Dec 29, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> Was thinking of oving down there and growing... Whats you opinion of the laws down there???


it's pretty easy going down here when it comes to possession. anything under an ounce and they just let you go and take the weed. anything under a few pounds and you'll need a little cash to get you out of it. i've never seen a grow op busted because the cops were investigating it. it always some dumbs who has plants going and beats up his girlfriend or has some hack job where he's stealing electricity.

if you can grow quality then there is a huge market here for it. there are some good growers in the country but the majority of it is crap and you can get premium prices for quality bud. with the laws changing throughout central and south america i wouldn't be surprised to see it legal or decriminalized within the next 1-2 years. the government doesn't have the resources to go after it and cocaine is the real drug problem down here.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Dec 29, 2013)

Whats up scoob? Hows the tropics treating you? lol, my dumb ass is still in New England freezing my ass off but I am smoking some dank even got some tropicalish bud Mango Haze not bad at all just sucks waiting for that shit and I still got a bunch more seeds shit just takes too long for me.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Dec 29, 2013)

yo bluntmassa, hope all is well bud. just got back down here a few weeks ago. getting back in the swing of things. working on a new room here at the house. 4k watts in flower. all water cooled. getting some stuff delivered, starting construction on a dedicated space in a week or so.


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 30, 2013)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> it's pretty easy going down here when it comes to possession. anything under an ounce and they just let you go and take the weed. anything under a few pounds and you'll need a little cash to get you out of it. i've never seen a grow op busted because the cops were investigating it. it always some dumbs who has plants going and beats up his girlfriend or has some hack job where he's stealing electricity.
> 
> if you can grow quality then there is a huge market here for it. there are some good growers in the country but the majority of it is crap and you can get premium prices for quality bud. with the laws changing throughout central and south america i wouldn't be surprised to see it legal or decriminalized within the next 1-2 years. the government doesn't have the resources to go after it and cocaine is the real drug problem down here.


Thanks for the heads up Scooby!!!!!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Dec 30, 2013)

have been toying with the idea of a costa rican retirement. keep the pix flowing dude


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Dec 30, 2013)

dannyboy602 said:


> have been toying with the idea of a costa rican retirement. keep the pix flowing dude


thanks danny, will do. let me know if you ever wanna come visit.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Year everyone!

some random pics from the farm this morning...

basil, chilis, and limes
  

bananas, water apple tree that I planted a 3' tall 4 years ago, and my passionfruit vines
  

my new break barrel pellet gun.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 2, 2014)

construction has begun at the farm. this is the final design of the room. gonna start with 4000w in flower and 2000w in veg for now. make sure everything is dialed in.

View attachment 2949293


commercial sink & faucet
View attachment 2949292 View attachment 2949281


150amp loadcenter & all new electrical
View attachment 2949288 View attachment 2949289 View attachment 2949291


2/0 aluminum urd cable we ran earlier this year & new lighting
View attachment 2949283 View attachment 2949290


construction materials
View attachment 2949285 View attachment 2949287 View attachment 2949282

View attachment 2949286


----------



## theexpress (Jan 2, 2014)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> construction has begun at the farm. this is the final design of the room. gonna start with 4000w in flower and 2000w in veg for now. make sure everything is dialed in.
> 
> View attachment 2949293
> 
> ...


I was gonna take a vacation to san jose....... its cheap has shit to fly there and back....


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 2, 2014)

theexpress said:


> I was gonna take a vacation to san jose....... its cheap has shit to fly there and back....


san jose is wild bro! you'd love it. i'll come party with you for a night. lol.

$10 grams of 100% pure and ladies everywhere. never done the "white" before but plenty of my friends have and they say it's insane.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 2, 2014)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> san jose is wild bro! you'd love it. i'll come party with you for a night. lol.
> 
> $10 grams of 100% pure and ladies everywhere. never done the "white" before but plenty of my friends have and they say it's insane.


im dead serious bro!!!! I wanna see whats up with those fine ass ticas out there.. 10 dollar grams bro!!!!??? i can just see myself coming back skinny has hell lolololol


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 2, 2014)

theexpress said:


> im dead serious bro!!!! I wanna see whats up with those fine ass ticas out there.. 10 dollar grams bro!!!!??? i can just see myself coming back skinny has hell lolololol


come down to the beach bro...get that shit right off the boat for $5. seriously!

tics are fine as fuck!!! why do you think i live here. only thing you are gonna get on a short trip is an escort at best. the local chics won't fuck with you till you actually live here.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 2, 2014)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> come down to the beach bro...get that shit right off the boat for $5. seriously!
> 
> tics are fine as fuck!!! why do you think i live here. only thing you are gonna get on a short trip is an escort at best. the local chics won't fuck with you till you actually live here.


i would atleast stay a month bro..... u don't think i can hit em up with the old "you wanna come to America " line?


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 2, 2014)

theexpress said:


> i would atleast stay a month bro..... u don't think i can hit em up with the old "you wanna come to America " line?


lol. that doesn't work anymore. maybe 10-15 years ago. san jose chics are a little more "sophisticated." out at the beach though it's a whole different ballgame. you wouldn't want to spend a month in san jose. it's not that fun of a city. great for 2-3 days, but after that it's real boring staring at mountains all day.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 2, 2014)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> lol. that doesn't work anymore. maybe 10-15 years ago. san jose chics are a little more "sophisticated." out at the beach though it's a whole different ballgame. you wouldn't want to spend a month in san jose. it's not that fun of a city. great for 2-3 days, but after that it's real boring staring at mountains all day.


 well it worked well in the Balkans  ..... don't say mountains are boring... im considering a move to Denver lol


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 2, 2014)

theexpress said:


> well it worked well in the Balkans  ..... don't say mountains are boring... im considering a move to Denver lol


they aren't really mountains; more like hills. 

best time to come down is april-august. great weather and not a lot of tourists. 

trust me, it would only be hookers for you in san jose. they just don't fuck with foreigners unless you actually live here.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 8, 2014)

construction is moving slowly but getting there.

View attachment 2956227 View attachment 2956228 View attachment 2956229


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 9, 2014)

hows the soil down there scoob


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 9, 2014)

Hemlock said:


> hows the soil down there scoob


soil is great for growing stuff at the farm but too full of bugs and stuff to bring indoors. I use sunshine #4 in my grow. I
a while back I tried mixing some of my local organic soil in and ran into some problems with bugs and some kind of mold on the soil. Not messing with that anymore. Outside though it's fantastic.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 9, 2014)

cool bamboo fence. you're making a hoop house or a greenhouse? what kind of base?


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 9, 2014)

dannyboy602 said:


> cool bamboo fence. you're making a hoop house or a greenhouse? what kind of base?


thanks. the bamboo is 6" pressure treated bamboo we get from a family factory down here. my guys put too many coats of stain on it though. we pull it down and sand it every few years. gonna do it again this summer. key is only 2 coats. brings out the little bit of grain in the bamboo. the fence encloses 1/2 acre of the farm. 

building a new grow house. poured reinforced concrete foundation. then poured columns and 15cm concrete block walls. poured ceiling as well.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jan 18, 2014)

new room is coming along nicely...


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 18, 2014)

it sure is. looks great.


----------



## kennyjack (Jan 20, 2014)

Great pictures! you have a awesome garden!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Feb 2, 2014)

updates scoob?


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Feb 14, 2014)

getting there. pouring the ceiling tomorrow on the new grow room.

View attachment 2994737 View attachment 2994738 View attachment 2994739 View attachment 2994740 View attachment 2994743 View attachment 2994741View attachment 2994742


----------



## clint308 (Feb 18, 2014)

Yo scoob you are one lucky doggy !!!!!
Your gardens are just beautifull , i wish just to holiday to a place like that one day , let alone live in a paradise like that....
And your new grow room is looking killer bro !!


----------



## Nizza (Feb 18, 2014)

i love the handmade ladders!


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Feb 25, 2014)

Even living in paradise you have to work sometimes. My desk for the last few days. LOL


----------



## patrickkawi37 (Feb 27, 2014)

Let me know if you got some time in late march and want to meet up. I fly into San Jose on the 20th of march I'll be In Costa Rica til the 31st .


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Feb 27, 2014)

patrickkawi37 said:


> Let me know if you got some time in late march and want to meet up. I fly into San Jose on the 20th of march I'll be In Costa Rica til the 31st .


you kidding me bro! i'll make the time. you still got my email address?


----------



## max420thc (Feb 27, 2014)

Everything looking good scoob..thought id drop in and see whats up.


----------



## clint308 (Feb 27, 2014)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> Even living in paradise you have to work sometimes. My desk for the last few days. LOL
> 
> View attachment 3006438


Hahahahaha it aint all fishing and drinking hey scoob ?
I feel so sorry for ya bro !!!!!lol



ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> you kidding me bro! i'll make the time. you still got my email address?


If i ever get up that way scoob is there somewhere close where 2 adults and 1 x 11 year old could stay close by ?
As if that did happen i would love to go fishing and shit with ya !!!!!


----------



## clint308 (Feb 27, 2014)

How's the new grow room kicking on , by the way ?
did ya get the roof poored ?


----------



## joy123 (Feb 28, 2014)

Great pictures!


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Feb 28, 2014)

clint308 said:


> Hahahahaha it aint all fishing and drinking hey scoob ?
> I feel so sorry for ya bro !!!!!lol
> 
> 
> ...


If you wanna go fishing then come between Dec. and April. That's billfishing season and the only type of fishing i do.

You'd have to get more specific with dates but with a little heads up i'm sure i could find something that would be a killer deal for your family. just depends on what you are looking for. "off the grid" "resort style" etc...


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Feb 28, 2014)

clint308 said:


> How's the new grow room kicking on , by the way ?
> did ya get the roof poored ?



coming along great. i'll send pics next week. fishing a tournament right now. delayed start cause of bad weather this morning. sitting at the dock scratching my nuts.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Mar 13, 2014)

found these little guys in one of my bushes.


----------



## clint308 (Mar 13, 2014)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> coming along great. i'll send pics next week. fishing a tournament right now. delayed start cause of bad weather this morning. sitting at the dock scratching my nuts.


Don't you love waiting for the weather to clear up when your there at the docks waitng ?
Nothing worse , itching to get out there onto some big fishies !
My dad and myself travelled for 4 hrs towing his boat to a great spot we go ,
finally got there , got set up launched the boat , got around 10m from the boat ramp and engine stopped .
Tried everything but no luck , so we had to paddle the boat back against the current , that took about an hour .
Got the boat back on the trailer and drove 4hrs home again ...



ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> found these little guys in one of my bushes.
> 
> View attachment 3022341 View attachment 3022342 View attachment 3022343


How cute , do you know what type of bird they are ?


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Mar 14, 2014)

not sure. i tried to get a picture of the mother but she was buzzing around too much. she was small with a yellow breast.


----------



## h.cordero (Apr 27, 2014)

Glad to see another grower in costa rica. 
Pura vida bro


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 2, 2014)

Hey Scoob any new pix?


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 28, 2014)

just getting back into the swing of things. been on a little sabbatical the last few months. hope everyone is well.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 29, 2014)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> just getting back into the swing of things. been on a little sabbatical the last few months. hope everyone is well.


Good to see you back brother.
Did you get your goodies in the mail ?


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (May 29, 2014)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Good to see you back brother.
> Did you get your goodies in the mail ?


i did my friend. i had to clear out the freezer. i'm a big fan of the moose burger and the salmon is ridiculous. thank you again. can't wait to get up there at the end of the summer.


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 29, 2014)

Scoob Marine Corps?? I served 88-96 0311 2nd Battalion 2nd Marines The Warlords Semper fi Bro


----------



## FLkeys1 (Jul 16, 2014)

Hey, Nice pics. of your garden.. If you ever need help ID or info on plants in your garden just let me know. I am a Arborist (tree Doctor).. I don;t know it all but I know a lot. 
I grow many palms and tropical plants in my garden here in So. California. 
Cheers 
Mike


----------



## thetrickstergod (Jul 21, 2015)

Updates? Hope all is well.


----------



## mouse1818 (Jul 21, 2015)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> been meaning to put this up for a while...just been busy. anyway, here's some pics from a property i own in costa rica. i bought it 3 years ago and it was a complete swamp. all dirt and garbage that had been neglected for years. right now i use it as my office/machine yard/etc... mostly i keep my heavy machinery there in a few warehouse we built on the property. it also has a 2000sq.ft. house and a 400sq.ft. guest house. the entire property is 1.2acres. plan is to tear down the house sometime in the future and build new. all the plants you see were put in by me over the last 3 years; except the large fruit trees. i'm not sure about all of the plants so pardon my lack of knowledge. if you guys know anything then let me know what it is. thanks.
> 
> mangos. they came in a few weeks ago. we still have a few left in the tree after picking the others. still gotta make 1 more trip up to get the rest. got about 40 milk crates worth so far. we give a lot a way, freeze some, and sell the rest to the local vegetable stand for store credit. i have 1 tree on the property that fruits once a year.
> View attachment 2222082
> ...


I came with proximity of some gnonis while living n hawaii and I will say if you put your nose up to them you might just puke!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jul 22, 2015)

thetrickstergod said:


> Updates? Hope all is well.


Scooby died


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jul 22, 2015)

I've seen the news reports


----------

